# European Health Insurance Card / EHIC discussions



## DWPinSpain

There are changes to the issuing of European Health Insurance Cards for UK State Pensioners living in Spain. Note that people's healthcare in Spain is not affected. The only change is for when UK state Pensioners registered on an E121 form need to travel from Spain to another EU Country. The changes are due to take effect from 1st May 2010.

Access to healthcare: UK European Health Insurance Card (EHIC)


----------



## Pesky Wesky

*European Health Insurance Card*

Possible sticky???

Here's info on the EHIC which has changed since May 1st and seems to be causing confusion

From the NHS

Introduction


New EU regulations from May 1 2010

Accessing healthcare in Spain

Informative website called Treatment in Spain
Using the European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) in Spain


----------



## mrypg9

In brief, the EHIC entitles a person to reduced-cost (sometimes free), medical treatment that becomes necessary while in a European Economic Area (EEA) country (or Switzerland). 

So...if you are insured under the Spanish state/regional system you use your EHIC if needing 'necessary' medical treatment when in the UK or elsewhere in the EU or EEA.
The only change is that your 'original' country of birth/citizenship now issues it.

That's how I see it....


----------



## xicoalc

you are quite right, my partner who has severe disabilities receives healthcare in spain but has now been told he has to get his next EHIC from the UK. Called the UK and they said this is correct however they are waiting for paperwork from Spain before they can issue it and we could be waiting 3-4 months! Great!


----------



## mrypg9

steve_in_spain said:


> you are quite right, my partner who has severe disabilities receives healthcare in spain but has now been told he has to get his next EHIC from the UK. Called the UK and they said this is correct however they are waiting for paperwork from Spain before they can issue it and we could be waiting 3-4 months! Great!


No need to worry, tho'. He'll get treatment if needed, probably have to fill in a few extra forms.
I was in Germany with a friend who broke her leg in three places (on her leg, I mean, not in different locations) and obviously needed hospitalisation. She hadn't bothered with an EHIC but everything went smoothly, no bureaucratic problems.


----------



## Stravinsky

We received our EHIC application forms from the UK today from DWP Newcastle.


----------



## 90199

I received mine some months ago, the DWP contacted me by letter, here in the Canaries


----------



## Stravinsky

I spoke to someone yesterday that did it on line and got them within a couple of weeks


----------



## almendros

Stravinsky said:


> I spoke to someone yesterday that did it on line and got them within a couple of weeks


I'm pretty sure you can only do it online if you are a UK resident (or claim to be). The online application specifically asks if you are UK resident.

If you are non UK resident you can only get them from Newcastle as they hold the records of who has been issued with an E121 and only those holders can get a UK EHIC if not UK resident.

Incidentally, the E121 no longer exists - it is now called an S1. All previously issued E121s are still valid.


----------



## Guest

almendros said:


> I'm pretty sure you can only do it online if you are a UK resident (or claim to be). The online application specifically asks if you are UK resident.
> 
> If you are non UK resident you can only get them from Newcastle as they hold the records of who has been issued with an E121 and only those holders can get a UK EHIC if not UK resident.
> 
> Incidentally, the E121 no longer exists - it is now called an S1. All previously issued E121s are still valid.


My hisband is my dependant but having not received the forms he phoned them and they admitted that he had been overlooked. The forms eventually arrived a week later, we filled them in and returned them on 21st April. Today we phoned again and they have no record of him at all (this was after being given 3 different numbers, all of which we phoned), they have now posted yet more forms. However they did tell us that in an emergency, as long as I had proof of my pension payment then he would be covered.


----------



## Stravinsky

almendros said:


> I'm pretty sure you can only do it online if you are a UK resident (or claim to be). The online application specifically asks if you are UK resident.
> 
> If you are non UK resident you can only get them from Newcastle as they hold the records of who has been issued with an E121 and only those holders can get a UK EHIC if not UK resident.
> 
> Incidentally, the E121 no longer exists - it is now called an S1. All previously issued E121s are still valid.


All I can tell you is a Spanish resident applied online for a card and was issued it by the DWP in the full knowledge that he lived in Spain, because of course it is a card covering him when he leaves these shores and goes abroad TO the UK


----------



## timr

Stravinsky said:


> All I can tell you is a Spanish resident applied online for a card and was issued it by the DWP in the full knowledge that he lived in Spain, because of course it is a card covering him when he leaves these shores and goes abroad TO the UK


I guess he/she would qualify as a pensioner or because they are in receipt of a benefit such as DLA ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Stravinsky said:


> All I can tell you is a Spanish resident applied online for a card and was issued it by the DWP in the full knowledge that he lived in Spain, because of course it is a card covering him when he leaves these shores and goes abroad TO the UK


Wierd, why would he/ or the NHS do that when he's going from Spain to the UK??
I got mine and my family's just before everything changed and they're valid for 2 years. At the next renewal we will, and we will _*have*_ to go here to renew being Spanish and Spanish residents.
https://sede.seg-social.gob.es/Sede_1/Lanzadera/index.htm?URL=98


----------



## almendros

Stravinsky said:


> All I can tell you is a Spanish resident applied online for a card and was issued it by the DWP in the full knowledge that he lived in Spain, because of course it is a card covering him when he leaves these shores and goes abroad TO the UK


It could be useful to find out how he did it as the current online application doesn't seem to allow it - and as you say, it's actually a different card with a code that indicates it's usable in the UK.


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Wierd, why would he/ or the NHS do that when he's going from Spain to the UK??
> I got mine and my family's just before everything changed and they're valid for 2 years. At the next renewal we will, and we will _*have*_ to go here to renew being Spanish and Spanish residents.
> https://sede.seg-social.gob.es/Sede_1/Lanzadera/index.htm?URL=98


that's how it is though for Brits

I suspect you are different - as dependent of a Spanish national - and of course your daughter _is_ a Spanish national


----------



## 90199

Maybe it is like me, Pensioners are issued from the country that pays the pension, I am resident in the Canary Islands, but got my E.H.I.C. issued in Britain. I am an O.A.P. that is paid in Britain.

H


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> that's how it is though for Brits
> 
> I suspect you are different - as dependent of a Spanish national - and of course your daughter _is_ a Spanish national


And OH, but I thought if you were a Spanish resident it would come from Spain. Must be because of what other people are saying - depends where your pension comes from...


----------



## mrypg9

I don't see why there should be cards with different codes. As far as I am aware there is only one EHIC for UK nationals resident in Spain which is now issued by the UK DWP and not the Spanish authorities as before.
The only reason for different codes that I can think of is that they indicate which EU state the UK national holds residency and has the right to health care in.


----------



## almendros

mrypg9 said:


> I don't see why there should be cards with different codes. As far as I am aware there is only one EHIC for UK nationals resident in Spain which is now issued by the UK DWP and not the Spanish authorities as before.
> The only reason for different codes that I can think of is that they indicate which EU state the UK national holds residency and has the right to health care in.


The actual cards are identical so they need a code to show that it can be used in the UK. Normally issued UK cards cannot be used in the UK.


----------



## mrypg9

almendros said:


> The actual cards are identical so they need a code to show that it can be used in the UK. Normally issued UK cards cannot be used in the UK.


Sorry to be dim....but why would anyone want to use the EHIC card in the UK unless they were resident outside that country? If you are a British national living in the UK your NI number identifies you for NHS purposes. You don't need to use the EHIC.
Am I missing something here? It's six years since I left the UK so maybe everyone now gets a card as in Spain, CR etc.?


----------



## almendros

mrypg9 said:


> Sorry to be dim....but why would anyone want to use the EHIC card in the UK unless they were resident outside that country? If you are a British national living in the UK your NI number identifies you for NHS purposes. You don't need to use the EHIC.
> Am I missing something here? It's six years since I left the UK so maybe everyone now gets a card as in Spain, CR etc.?


Yes, you are missing the point that if previously you turned up with a UK EHIC for treatment as an expat you would be turned away as UK cards cannot be used in the UK. The new cards have this code to indicate that you are now eligible, as an E121 holding expat, to use them in the UK.

I just hope that the DWP have made NHS facilities aware of this change.


----------



## 90199

mrypg9 said:


> Sorry to be dim....but why would anyone want to use the EHIC card in the UK unless they were resident outside that country? If you are a British national living in the UK your NI number identifies you for NHS purposes. You don't need to use the EHIC.
> Am I missing something here? It's six years since I left the UK so maybe everyone now gets a card as in Spain, CR etc.?


If you are resident in Spain, you are not entitled to N.H.S. treatment in the U.K., only A&E


----------



## mrypg9

almendros said:


> Yes, you are missing the point that if previously you turned up with a UK EHIC for treatment as an expat you would be turned away as UK cards cannot be used in the UK. The new cards have this code to indicate that you are now eligible, as an E121 holding expat, to use them in the UK.
> 
> I just hope that the DWP have made NHS facilities aware of this change.


But my old Spanish issued EHIC has an expiry date on it.....
Presumably you are referring to British immigrants to Spain who for whatever reason live here but haven't taken out residencia and don't come under the Spanish health systems.
In which case wouldn't they still be treated as UK residents and entitled to care/treatment on the NHS?


----------



## mrypg9

Hepa said:


> If you are resident in Spain, you are not entitled to N.H.S. treatment in the U.K., only A&E



That was my point. Presumably if you are not a legal resident of Spain you are regarded as a resident of the UK?


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> But my old Spanish issued EHIC has an expiry date on it.....
> Presumably you are referring to British immigrants to Spain who for whatever reason live here but haven't taken out residencia and don't come under the Spanish health systems.
> In which case wouldn't they still be treated as UK residents and entitled to care/treatment on the NHS?


but if you're here for more than 90 days you are supposed to register as resident here - regardless of health care entitlement or otherwise

if you are no longer resident in the UK, then you don't get the full range of free UK NHS


----------



## almendros

mrypg9 said:


> But my old Spanish issued EHIC has an expiry date on it.....
> Presumably you are referring to British immigrants to Spain who for whatever reason live here but haven't taken out residencia and don't come under the Spanish health systems.
> In which case wouldn't they still be treated as UK residents and entitled to care/treatment on the NHS?


No, the rules have recently changed. Previously, UK citizens, resident in Spain, who had their healthcare in Spain provided as a result of submitting UK form E121 as UK pensioners, were issued with a Spanish EHIC which could be used in the UK or any other EU country except Spain.

The EU laws have changed and now the EHIC will now be issued by the UK for those people in receipt of an E121.


----------



## mrypg9

almendros said:


> No, the rules have recently changed. Previously, UK citizens, resident in Spain, who had their healthcare in Spain provided as a result of submitting UK form E121 as UK pensioners, were issued with a Spanish EHIC which could be used in the UK or any other EU country except Spain.
> 
> The EU laws have changed and now the EHIC will now be issued by the UK for those people in receipt of an E121.



Yes, I know. I've got one! I posted that earlier.
I was making a point about codes....and asking why anyone living in the UK would need to use their EHIC in the UK....


----------



## mrypg9

xabiachica said:


> but if you're here for more than 90 days you are supposed to register as resident here - regardless of health care entitlement or otherwise
> 
> if you are no longer resident in the UK, then you don't get the full range of free UK NHS



The key point is 'supposed to'.
Many people simply don't especially if they have property in the UK.
As well as being officially resident to qualify for Spanish healthcare you also need to register on your local padron.
And again, many people don't.
Although indeed they should.


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> The key point is 'supposed to'.
> Many people simply don't especially if they have property in the UK.
> As well as being officially resident to qualify for Spanish healthcare you also need to register on your local padron.
> And again, many people don't.
> Although indeed they should.


and many, even when on the padron & the residents list, don't qualify for Spanish healthcare


it's all a bit of a mess, isn't it?


----------



## baldilocks

To have access to the Spanish healthcare system you need, either:
1. To be a pensioner with an E121 (or be a dependant of one), be a resident *and* accepted/registered by the Spanish health system and accepted by a Medical Centre. or
2. Actively contribute to the Spanish Social Security System and be accepted by a Medical Centre. or
3. If non-resident, have an EHIC issued by your country of origin, although not all medical centres will accept this for non-urgent cases.


----------



## Alcalaina

*EHIC cards for Resident Brits who aren´t pensioners?*

There have been various announcements about the recent change in arrangements for getting a new EHIC (European Health Insurance Card).

I understand that if you are a British National on a state pension, resident in another EU country, you now have to apply to the DWP in Newcastle to get an EHIC card, which gives free healthcare while travelling in other EU countries (including Britain).

Does anyone know how to get one of these if you are NOT on a state pension? Mine runs out next month.


----------



## VFR

Alcalaina said:


> There have been various announcements about the recent change in arrangements for getting a new EHIC (European Health Insurance Card).
> 
> I understand that if you are a British National on a state pension, resident in another EU country, you now have to apply to the DWP in Newcastle to get an EHIC card, which gives free healthcare while travelling in other EU countries (including Britain).
> 
> Does anyone know how to get one of these if you are NOT on a state pension? Mine runs out next month.


You cannot renew the card if you live in Spain, or even apply for a UK card.
If though you are resident in the UK ? and only pop over here now & then ?


----------



## Alcalaina

Has anyone managed to get a Spanish one?


----------



## jimenato

Alcalaina said:


> Has anyone managed to get a Spanish one?


Yes we have Spanish EHIC's. You are correct that if you are a pensioner you have to get a British EHIC. We went to the hospital in La Linea - it has a special admin office for foreigners. We spoke to a nice lady who initially said we had to get British EHIC's as she thought we were pensioners, bloody cheek., I'm only 54!!


----------



## Alcalaina

jimenato said:


> Yes we have Spanish EHIC's. You are correct that if you are a pensioner you have to get a British EHIC. We went to the hospital in La Linea - it has a special admin office for foreigners. We spoke to a nice lady who initially said we had to get British EHIC's as she thought we were pensioners, bloody cheek., I'm only 54!!


Thanks Jimenato, we´re just up the road from La Linea so will go and investigate. What paperwork did you need? Do you have a current Spanish social security number?


----------



## gus-lopez

Technically unless you have a spanish 'tarjeta de sanitaria ' where you are paying in to the system, or have a card as ' extranjeros titular sin recursos' you will not get one. Here we have to go to the other social security office, INSS I think, to apply.


----------



## Caz.I

Yes but you can apply online now as well, if you have had this card before:
https://sede.seg-social.gob.es/Sede_1/ServiciosenLinea/Ciudadanos/232000


----------



## jimenato

Alcalaina said:


> Thanks Jimenato, we´re just up the road from La Linea so will go and investigate. What paperwork did you need? Do you have a current Spanish social security number?


As usual in Spain - take everything - at least passport and NIE. We carry a big folder with everything in: birth certificates, marriage certificate, death certificate (only joking).

If you look at La Linea hospital the office is on the right hand side - it has a separate entrance. Click here for a picture:

Google Maps


----------



## VFR

Alcalaina said:


> Has anyone managed to get a Spanish one?


Yes we have one.


----------



## RagsToRich

*Health Insurance? Yes No? What's the extent of the EHIC?*

Hola, 'tás bien?

In just over a week I'll be driving down to Ramsgate - ferry to Belgium, and then we'll be driving through 8 different countries ((yeah, pretty much only hitting Luxembourg and Andorra to make it sound better  But still looking forward to the varied experience) and finally down to Valencia.

Was wondering, what's the extent of the EHIC? How long does it cover me for? I've been paying Nat Insurance in the UK for about six years, so how long would I be entitled to recipricle health care in Spain? If at all...

Bearing in mind, of course, that Ill be declaring residency within the first month and expect to be working, above-board, by the end of October (yeah I'm a hard-core optimist  )

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Stravinsky

RagsToRich said:


> Hola, 'tás bien?
> 
> In just over a week I'll be driving down to Ramsgate - ferry to Belgium, and then we'll be driving through 8 different countries ((yeah, pretty much only hitting Luxembourg and Andorra to make it sound better  But still looking forward to the varied experience) and finally down to Valencia.
> 
> Was wondering, what's the extent of the EHIC? How long does it cover me for? I've been paying Nat Insurance in the UK for about six years, so how long would I be entitled to recipricle health care in Spain? If at all...
> 
> Bearing in mind, of course, that Ill be declaring residency within the first month and expect to be working, above-board, by the end of October (yeah I'm a hard-core optimist  )
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rich


Your EHIC health card is for emergency health cover only, in in theory doesn't cover you when you are no longer a UK resident.

You need to apply to the Overseas Medical department, DHS Newcastle for health cover that can cover you up to two years in Spain depending on your previous payments into the system. I think it may have changed recently though as regards what the forms are

I suppose you could always say you are on holiday if you have to use the EHIC card


----------



## Joppa

Stravinsky said:


> Your EHIC health card is for emergency health cover only, in in theory doesn't cover you when you are no longer a UK resident.
> 
> You need to apply to the Overseas Medical department, DHS Newcastle for health cover that can cover you up to two years in Spain depending on your previous payments into the system. I think it may have changed recently though as regards what the forms are
> 
> I suppose you could always say you are on holiday if you have to use the EHIC card


The form you need used be called E106, now S1 for EU, which, depending on your NIC record, will give you health cover in Spain for up to 2 1/2 years - precise length depends on your contribution record and when you leave UK. You need to have paid enough NIC during the three previous contribution years, 2006-09. 
http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/ca8454.pdf
When you start working in Spain, you will start contributing to Spanish health care system.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hello everybody.
Did you know there's a sticky called European Health Insurance Card?
Probably all the info's in there and you don't need to write out all over again...


----------



## RagsToRich

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hello everybody.
> Did you know there's a sticky called European Health Insurance Card?
> Probably all the info's in there and you don't need to write out all over again...


Cheers guys. 

Sorry Pesky, think I was just bored and wanted to post something to be honest with you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

RagsToRich said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> Sorry Pesky, think I was just bored and wanted to post something to be honest with you.


Some threads seem to be getting "overheated" so just wanted to say - no problem! Just thought I'd point out there was a sticky. 
Perhaps it's a load of crap and you'll still have the same questions!!!


----------



## mrypg9

Pesky Wesky said:


> Some threads seem to be getting "overheated" so just wanted to say - no problem! Just thought I'd point out there was a sticky.
> Perhaps it's a load of crap and you'll still have the same questions!!!


I think we need a sticky about 'Thinking of Relocating to Spain with a view to finding work' or similar wording.
As I said somewhere else, it's getting near to that season again....


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> I think we need a sticky about 'Thinking of Relocating to Spain with a view to finding work' or similar wording.
> As I said somewhere else, it's getting near to that season again....


you mean the silly season?


I hadn't noticed it had actually stopped this year!


----------



## Stravinsky

mrypg9 said:


> I think we need a sticky about 'Thinking of Relocating to Spain with a view to finding work' or similar wording.
> As I said somewhere else, it's getting near to that season again....



I'm afraid I think it's pointless. I have posted up things on here in the past that I *know* to be true, but others have disagreed with having gained info from the man in the pub. So if yet another sticky goes up no doubt it will be countered and just cause confusion.


----------



## xabiaxica

Stravinsky said:


> I'm afraid I think it's pointless. I have posted up things on here in the past that I *know* to be true, but others have disagreed with having gained info from the man in the pub. So if yet another sticky goes up no doubt it will be countered and just cause confusion.


I agree - people will always ask questions & not like it when they don't get the answer they want - even when those of us here KNOW THE TRUTH & TELL IT LIKE IT IS!!



sometimes even when something is 'provable' (is that even a real word)

Pesky's thread will last a while I guess though


----------



## RagsToRich

Is this relevent to my situation or are you talking in general? If in general, sure I agree. If you're talking to me personally, you're way off and it's an off-topic comment for this thread. But if you really want to question my employability in Spain then I'd prefer productive advice rather than more unhelpful warnings.

I'll find work within 2-3 weeks, and at the risk of sounding arrogant, you'd be mad to bet against that. In-fact if someone wants to lay a tenner on it, I'll do it. We'll settle with Paypal.

As always, it's not a question of job scarcity. The job vanacies are there, thousands of them in every city in fact, the question is only if you are the right person for it.


----------



## Stravinsky

Im not sure who this is aimed at

Where do you get the impression there are thousands of jobs available in the cities. Do you know what unemployment is here.

I dont remember the details but it wasnt long ago that 50,000 people applied for something like 300 jobs in Ikea

You seem very sure of yourself, and I'm not knocking that, but what makes you so sure you will get a job in such a short period?


----------



## oakisland

*Healthcare coverage for non EU residents*

Hi:
We are planning to retire in spain, We're USA citizens, does anyone knows:
after we obtain our resident permit, will we have healthcare coverage?

I also know the requirements to obtain the resident permit. However, my Husband is Italian born & a naturalized citizen of the USA, he has dual citizenship, so that entitles him to the healthcare coverage in Spain? with out obtaining a resident permit, or does he still needs the residency?

I know that we will need to purchase a medical coverage supplement to be cover with the state run and many private Drs. & hospitals.

Thanks.


----------



## baldilocks

oakisland said:


> Hi:
> We are planning to retire in spain, We're USA citizens, does anyone knows:
> after we obtain our resident permit, will we have healthcare coverage?
> 
> I also know the requirements to obtain the resident permit. However, my Husband is Italian born & a naturalized citizen of the USA, he has dual citizenship, so that entitles him to the healthcare coverage in Spain? with out obtaining a resident permit, or does he still needs the residency?
> 
> I know that we will need to purchase a medical coverage supplement to be cover with the state run and many private Drs. & hospitals.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry but unless you have EU citizenship AND your EU country of origin (in this case Italy) is prepared to pay for your healthcare, the answer is NO to access to State run healthcare, even if you have residency. It is possible that even with EU citizenship, if the relevant person (your husband) is not considered as a pensioner by the Italian authorities and they consider they have no obligation towards him, even he may get nothing. If however, they do accept responsibility for him, they may also give you cover as a dependant. 

The alternative is to contribute to the Spanish Social Security which will then give you the same access as the Spanish get. Whether this is a viable alternative to taking out Medical insurance i don't know.


----------



## oakisland

*Healthcare*

Thank you so much for the information, I was under the impresion that if one is a permanent resident of Spain, you've access to the healthcare.


----------



## xabiaxica

oakisland said:


> Thank you so much for the information, I was under the impresion that if one is a permanent resident of Spain, you've access to the healthcare.


no, not exactly

it is essentially a contribution based system - so if you (or your 'home' govt) don't pay in, you don't get anything out


there is free care for those with very low incomes, but again - you would normally have had to pay in first - & it's not easy to access it even for Spaniards



there is talk that there will be 'Free Universal Health-care for Residents' as of November, but while many of us have our fingers crossed, we're not holding our breath!


----------



## oakisland

*healthcare coverage*

Hi xabiachica:

Thank you so much for the information.

oakisland


----------



## oakisland

*Healthcare*

Hi back: 

I just called the Spanish Consulate in NYC, you're correct, do you have any idea how much does a private medical coverage costs roughly in Spain? no mayor health issues, 64 & 65 year olds in good health, I do know that prescription medicines are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Stravinsky

oakisland said:


> Hi back:
> 
> I just called the Spanish Consulate in NYC, you're correct, do you have any idea how much does a private medical coverage costs roughly in Spain? no mayor health issues, 64 & 65 year olds in good health, I do know that prescription medicines are relatively inexpensive.


For us when we came here, roughly 10 years younger than yourselves, it was about €1100 a year with Sanitas.


----------



## Guest

please don't ever rely soley on a EHIC, my husband is at this moment at the local hospital with a young lady who came on holiday with her boyfriend, he felt unwell yesterday and saw a doctor who diagnosed a virus, at 6.00am this morning she was screaming for us to get an ambulance, by dinner time he was on a life support machine until his family get here tonight but sadly even that didn't work and now apart from the family not getting to see him they also have to arrange to get him back to the UK. Fortunately they had Gold Star Insurance but 48 hours ago all she was worried about was getting a tan, so it can happen to anyone without warning.


----------



## jojo

doble58 said:


> please don't ever rely soley on a EHIC, my husband is at this moment at the local hospital with a young lady who came on holiday with her boyfriend, he felt unwell yesterday and saw a doctor who diagnosed a virus, at 6.00am this morning she was screaming for us to get an ambulance, by dinner time he was on a life support machine until his family get here tonight but sadly even that didn't work and now apart from the family not getting to see him they also have to arrange to get him back to the UK. Fortunately they had Gold Star Insurance but 48 hours ago all she was worried about was getting a tan, so it can happen to anyone without warning.


That sounds dreadful!!! So are you saying that altho he's covered for his illness here, he's not covered for his trip back to the UK??

Jo xxx


----------



## almendros

jojo said:


> That sounds dreadful!!! So are you saying that altho he's covered for his illness here, he's not covered for his trip back to the UK??
> 
> Jo xxx


The EHIC doesn't include repatriation - dead or alive - that's why you need travel insurance.


----------



## Alcalaina

*Free cover after your EHIC/E106 cover has expired*

EU residents of Andalucia can now get free state healthcare if the following conditions apply:


You are registered at your local clinic but your EHIC/E106 cover period has expired 
You don't get qualify for free healthcare cover as a State Pensioner
Your income is less than a certain amount (currently 12,000 euros a year for a couple)
You are registered on the Empadronamiento (remember this needs renewing every two years)

Make an appointment at your health clinic to see the Trabajador Social. Take your passport, residencia, social security number printout or tarjeta, EHIC card, padron certificate, and proof of income (employers pension statements in our case). 

We saw our Trabajadora Social this morning. She was extremely helpful and even filled in the application form for us. If your Spanish is not good you will need to take an interpreter as you will be asked a number of questions.


----------



## chrisnation

I suspected that the web address appended to the o.p.'s posts suggested the answer to Stravinsky's final question. On investigation, I found that I was right.

Back in 1968, I recall, word went out that if enough people gathered around the bottom of Primrose Hill [London NW] and willed it with all their collective might, Primrose Hill would rise into the sky.

I always wanted to form a band called Will Power & The Good Intentions. 

Never got round to it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Here's a pretty easy to understand article from yesterday's (Sept 11th 2010) Guardian about the EHIC and health insurance
Travel insurance: do you really need it for a European holiday? | Money | The Guardian


----------



## oakisland

*European Health Card.*

Hi Pesky Wesky:

Thank you for the information on the European Health Card.


----------



## baldilocks

The thing is, as you may have read recently, while the EHIC may pay for basic medical treatment, you will probably still have to pay for medicines and repatriation either dead or alive. EHIC or not, health insurance is really essential.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

baldilocks said:


> The thing is, as you may have read recently, while the EHIC may pay for basic medical treatment, you will probably still have to pay for medicines and repatriation either dead or alive. EHIC or not, health insurance is really essential.


Yes, it's mentioned in the article and by two posters previously. So, it really is a good idea to think about health insurance whilst travelling


----------



## Alcalaina

My EHIC card runs out this month and I am a Spanish resident, retired but not yet receiving a state pension. In theory therefore I will have to take out travel insurance when I go to the UK to visit my family! Or does the NHS (what's left of it) offer free emergency care to non-residents? Does anyone have any ideas on this?


----------



## qwertyjjj

*when does residency begin? EHIC*

I have read a lot of different posts.
I'm planning on living in Spain for at least 6 months and have my EHIC card.
I don;t become fiscally resident in Spain until after 185 days.
However, some people are saying that if you move there with the intention of living there then EHIC won't cover you. 
So, am I in the gray area of living their temporarily or not?


----------



## qwertyjjj

almendros said:


> No, the rules have recently changed. Previously, UK citizens, resident in Spain, who had their healthcare in Spain provided as a result of submitting UK form E121 as UK pensioners, were issued with a Spanish EHIC which could be used in the UK or any other EU country except Spain.
> 
> The EU laws have changed and now the EHIC will now be issued by the UK for those people in receipt of an E121.


Gray area?
after 90 days you have to register with the police but it does make you fiscally resident.
AFter 185 days you become fiscally resident.
Then there is the gray area of UK residency for NHS puproses, which just means living in a UK address.


----------



## Alcalaina

Don't worry, your EHIC will cover you during this period, some people use it for a couple of years.

Please read the British Government guidelines on healthcare here - more reliable than "some people say"!

Healthcare


----------



## AlfacarPeter

*Probs with Docs/Euro Healthcard.*

Hi Everyone - I joined the Forum yesterday. I´m finding the Euro healthcard thing rather confusing at the moment. I´ve been living in Spain (near Granada) for a year now and have been "under" a doctor here in Alfacar without problems until we went back recently to renew a prescription. As I´d been registered witht hem for a year they said I was no longer covered so we had to go to the Social Security office in Granada where my partner - whose Spanish is perfect - found out that I should be registered with the docs still as my healthcard doesn´t run out until 2012. Sounds like the right hand doesn´t know what the left hand´s doing... Any advice??


----------



## Alcalaina

AlfacarPeter said:


> Hi Everyone - I joined the Forum yesterday. I´m finding the Euro healthcard thing rather confusing at the moment. I´ve been living in Spain (near Granada) for a year now and have been "under" a doctor here in Alfacar without problems until we went back recently to renew a prescription. As I´d been registered witht hem for a year they said I was no longer covered so we had to go to the Social Security office in Granada where my partner - whose Spanish is perfect - found out that I should be registered with the docs still as my healthcard doesn´t run out until 2012. Sounds like the right hand doesn´t know what the left hand´s doing... Any advice??


Hi, welcome to the best ex-pat forum in Spain!

Do you mean the EHIC card? if so, we were in a similar situation. The cover we got from having paid UK National Insurance contributions (via the E106 form) which lasts one or two years, ran out in February but we were told we could still get covered with our EHIC cards, even though we are resident and have been here over two years! 

I believe this may only be the case in Andalucia, since the autonomous communities vary quite considerably in their healthcare policies.


----------



## almendros

Alcalaina said:


> Hi, welcome to the best ex-pat forum in Spain!
> 
> Do you mean the EHIC card? if so, we were in a similar situation. The cover we got from having paid UK National Insurance contributions (via the E106 form) which lasts one or two years, ran out in February but we were told we could still get covered with our EHIC cards, even though we are resident and have been here over two years!
> 
> I believe this may only be the case in Andalucia, since the autonomous communities vary quite considerably in their healthcare policies.


If you are not resident in the UK it is illegal to use an EHIC issued in the UK to a UK resident.

You are supposed to return them when you become non UK resident.

If you continue to use them then that is benefit fraud!


----------



## AlfacarPeter

*EHIC/Health Care.*

The whole area does seem to be very confusing, not to say worrying if there´s the danger of inadvertently commiting benefit fraud! I wonder if hospitals and medical centres are a bit clearer on this kind of problem in areas with a bigger ex-pat population? The receptionist at our local surgery didn´t seem to know what to do and, I guess, hasn´t had to handle this kind of situation very often. I worked in the NHS before coming to Spain and appreciate how confusing or absent easily-understandable info for clients can sometimes be. Are there any clear ABC-style leaflets out there re: healthcards/legal implications etc for ex-pats? If not, I´d be interested in writing one!


----------



## Alcalaina

almendros said:


> If you are not resident in the UK it is illegal to use an EHIC issued in the UK to a UK resident.
> 
> You are supposed to return them when you become non UK resident.
> 
> If you continue to use them then that is benefit fraud!


No, that isn´t true any more (at least in Andalucia.) We are residents in Spain and were advised by the Junta de Andalucia health department that we could continue using it until it expires. They claim any costs back from the UK. It isn´t benefit fraud, it´s a benefit of being in the EU!


----------



## Alcalaina

AlfacarPeter said:


> The whole area does seem to be very confusing, not to say worrying if there´s the danger of inadvertently commiting benefit fraud! I wonder if hospitals and medical centres are a bit clearer on this kind of problem in areas with a bigger ex-pat population? The receptionist at our local surgery didn´t seem to know what to do and, I guess, hasn´t had to handle this kind of situation very often. I worked in the NHS before coming to Spain and appreciate how confusing or absent easily-understandable info for clients can sometimes be. Are there any clear ABC-style leaflets out there re: healthcards/legal implications etc for ex-pats? If not, I´d be interested in writing one!


There is nothing all in one place, and rules vary from one communidad to another and from one year to the next.

It is the British Embassy´s responsibility to advise British citizens resident in Spain on their rights and I suggest we all write to them for clarifcation, as their existing information is not comprehensive.
Healthcare

We are very lucky on the Costa de la Luz as there is an English woman working in the provincial healthcare office in Cadiz who knows the system inside out.


----------



## almendros

Alcalaina said:


> No, that isn´t true any more (at least in Andalucia.) We are residents in Spain and were advised by the Junta de Andalucia health department that we could continue using it until it expires. They claim any costs back from the UK. It isn´t benefit fraud, it´s a benefit of being in the EU!


It is true.

Only someone who is UK resident is entitled to a UK EHIC - that is made absolutely clear on the NHS website.

Just because the Spanish health department accepts it, do not affect the fact that it is illegal, under UK law, to retain the card and use it if you are no longer UK resident.


----------



## Alcalaina

almendros said:


> It is true.
> 
> Only someone who is UK resident is entitled to a UK EHIC - that is made absolutely clear on the NHS website.
> 
> Just because the Spanish health department accepts it, do not affect the fact that it is illegal, under UK law, to retain the card and use it if you are no longer UK resident.


Well, I live in Spain now and therefore abide by Spanish law. If they are good enough to offer me free healthcare I am not going to turn it down.


----------



## baldilocks

almendros said:


> It is true.
> 
> Only someone who is UK resident is entitled to a UK EHIC - that is made absolutely clear on the NHS website.
> 
> Just because the Spanish health department accepts it, do not affect the fact that it is illegal, under UK law, to retain the card and use it if you are no longer UK resident.


*
THIS IS NOT, REPEAT NOT CORRECT.

THESE ARE THE FACTS!*

Before May of this year if you were a pensioner or otherwise entitled to healthcare for free in the EU based on your previous contributions to the UK NHS, you were issued an EHIC by the country in which you were residing - in our case by Spain. As from May 2010, you had to get a new EHIC issued by the Dept of Work and Pensions in the UK.

If however you are contributing to the Spanish Social Security or should be because you are not covered by a E121 (for pensioners and their dependants) from the DWP you get your EHIC from the Spanish Soc Sec.


----------



## xicoalc

baldilocks said:


> If however you are contributing to the Spanish Social Security or should be because you are not covered by a E121 (for pensioners and their dependants) from the DWP you get your EHIC from the Spanish Soc Sec.


Thanks for that, I personally was confsed and only read this thread to clarify, I know a friend of mine is "pensionista" based on UK benefits and he was told to apply through the UK for his new one (which he duly did and received it in the post here in spain), but I WAS NOT SURE about mine, i pay into spanish system but still have my UK card... I will now go and ask for a spanish one... ooh im getting ore spanish every day... even my driving licecnce soon!


----------



## almendros

baldilocks said:


> Before May of this year if you were a pensioner or otherwise entitled to healthcare for free in the EU based on your previous contributions to the UK NHS, you were issued an EHIC by the country in which you were residing - in our case by Spain. As from May 2010, you had to get a new EHIC issued by the Dept of Work and Pensions in the UK.
> 
> If however you are contributing to the Spanish Social Security or should be because you are not covered by a E121 (for pensioners and their dependants) from the DWP you get your EHIC from the Spanish Soc Sec.


What you say is perfectly true.

What I said in my original post was:-

* If you are not resident in the UK it is illegal to use an EHIC issued in the UK to a UK resident *

That is also perfectly true.


----------



## xicoalc

almendros said:


> * If you are not resident in the UK it is illegal to use an EHIC issued in the UK to a UK resident *
> 
> That is also perfectly true.


Yes, my friend was told to cut up the one that was issued when he was resident, and apply for another as non resident. New card arrived NO DIFFERENT TO 1ST ONE!!!!!!

Es muy loco!!!! Talk about wasting public money!:der:


----------



## almendros

steve_in_spain said:


> Yes, my friend was told to cut up the one that was issued when he was resident, and apply for another as non resident. New card arrived NO DIFFERENT TO 1ST ONE!!!!!!
> 
> Es muy loco!!!! Talk about wasting public money!:der:


It isn't actually the same.

It is coded in such a way that the NHS know that it was issued to a non resident under the new E121 rules. Otherwise a UK EHIC would not be accepted in the UK for treatment as it is only for treatment outside the UK.


----------



## xicoalc

almendros said:


> It isn't actually the same.
> 
> It is coded in such a way that the NHS know that it was issued to a non resident under the new E121 rules. Otherwise a UK EHIC would not be accepted in the UK for treatment as it is only for treatment outside the UK.


Ah right OK I see. Wouldn't you think in this day and age when they put your detials into the computer it would tell them all they need to know? Oh well!


----------



## Nignoy

are german pensioners covered by the same system


----------



## baldilocks

steve_in_spain said:


> Ah right OK I see. Wouldn't you think in this day and age when they put your detials into the computer it would tell them all they need to know? Oh well!


The reason it doesn't is all those paranoids who are afraid of having identity cards who are also holding back the computerisation of medical records, etc. Here in Andalucía my medical card holds my medical records, my repeat prescriptions for my medicines, everything, so that even if I fall ill in Madrid, my medical records are with me.


----------



## xicoalc

baldilocks said:


> The reason it doesn't is all those paranoids who are afraid of having identity cards who are also holding back the computerisation of medical records, etc. Here in Andalucía my medical card holds my medical records, my repeat prescriptions for my medicines, everything, so that even if I fall ill in Madrid, my medical records are with me.


and that is exactly how it should be! A very good system I think!


----------



## AlfacarPeter

Well, I´m still confused... I contributed to UK Nat Insurance up to August 2009 and have an EHIC issued in the UK that lasts until 2014. I´m not a pensioner but haven´t managed to find work here yet. It sounds as though the Junta de Andalucia may or may not be happy with my current EHIC and I may have to apply to the UK for a new and almost identical one? Help! :S


----------



## Alcalaina

AlfacarPeter said:


> Well, I´m still confused... I contributed to UK Nat Insurance up to August 2009 and have an EHIC issued in the UK that lasts until 2014. I´m not a pensioner but haven´t managed to find work here yet. It sounds as though the Junta de Andalucia may or may not be happy with my current EHIC and I may have to apply to the UK for a new and almost identical one? Help! :S


Did yoi get an E106 from the DWP in Newcastle before you left so you can get a Spanish social security number? That should cover you for up to 2 years. If not, go to your local consultorio and ask if you can register with your EHIC.

It´s all very confusing at the moment, everywhere has different rules.


----------



## fergie

*EHIC queries*

I am a Uk citizen, at present living temporarily in Hong Kong.
I hold a current EHIC card which expires in April next year, which is when I want to go and live permanently in Spain on return from HK.
I am 59yrs old at present, took early retirement from my job as a nurse in 2004, but do not yet recieve a pension. Does anybody know what will be my position getting another EHIC card? 
We still have a UK address as we cannot sell our house there due to present housing market, should I apply with that address? or my present HK one. :juggle:


----------



## Stravinsky

fergie said:


> I am a Uk citizen, at present living temporarily in Hong Kong.
> I hold a current EHIC card which expires in April next year, which is when I want to go and live permanently in Spain on return from HK.
> I am 59yrs old at present, took early retirement from my job as a nurse in 2004, but do not yet recieve a pension. Does anybody know what will be my position getting another EHIC card?
> We still have a UK address as we cannot sell our house there due to present housing market, should I apply with that address? or my present HK one. :juggle:


Your EHIC card only covers you for emergencies, it's not as form of getting full health cover iin Spain. So even if you get one, it wont be sufficient if you need normal medical assistance.

Once you are no longer a UK resident then you can apply for an EHIC card to cover you when you go on holiday from Spain to, for instance, the UK.

You will become able to access the full spanish health system anyway once you reach retirement age.


----------



## fergie

Thankyou Stravinsky, I am 60 in May next year, but due to changes in Uk pension I don't think I can collect my OAP until aroun June the following year. Is 60 recognised for pensions as far as Spain is concerned? Hope so!


----------



## Alcalaina

fergie said:


> Thankyou Stravinsky, I am 60 in May next year, but due to changes in Uk pension I don't think I can collect my OAP until aroun June the following year. Is 60 recognised for pensions as far as Spain is concerned? Hope so!


As soon as you get your UK state pension you can get your free cover in Spain - you'll need to download an S1 form (formerly E121) from the Dept of Work & Pensions website. It doesn't matter what age you are - I'll get mine when I'm 62 and a quarter!

Access to healthcare: S1 (previously E121)


----------



## Sandy Tall

*European Health Insurance Card*

Yesterday my wife and I both received our application forms to apply for the new cards


----------



## donz

guys does anyone know how you can actually get the E106 forms sent to you? Looking on the DWP site and although it tells me all about it I cannot see how to get them (or maybe it is just too cold here for my brain to work!!)


----------



## gus-lopez

donz said:


> guys does anyone know how you can actually get the E106 forms sent to you? Looking on the DWP site and although it tells me all about it I cannot see how to get them (or maybe it is just too cold here for my brain to work!!)


This is E106 / S1 download here;

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/ca8454.pdf


----------



## donz

cheers - so many sites to look at


----------



## lynn

donz said:


> guys does anyone know how you can actually get the E106 forms sent to you? Looking on the DWP site and although it tells me all about it I cannot see how to get them (or maybe it is just too cold here for my brain to work!!)


If you call them, they can take all your details over the phone and send through the S1 (provided you qualify of course). You will need your National Insurance Number


----------



## baldilocks

lynn said:


> If you call them, they can take all your details over the phone and send through the S1 (provided you qualify of course). You will need your National Insurance Number


Worth noting is if you have never been employed in UK you may not have a NI No but they will accept a NHS No instead.


----------



## lynn

baldilocks said:


> Worth noting is if you have never been employed in UK you may not have a NI No but they will accept a NHS No instead.


yes, they do accept an NHS no as well, but forgive me for stating the obvious but if you haven't ever worked in the UK, then you wouldn't be eligible for reciprical healthcare as you wouldn't have made your contributions!


----------



## baldilocks

lynn said:


> yes, they do accept an NHS no as well, but forgive me for stating the obvious but if you haven't ever worked in the UK, then you wouldn't be eligible for reciprical healthcare as you wouldn't have made your contributions!


Not quite true.

My mother in law who is a US citizen came to UK at the grand age of 75, has never worked there but because she has no other family is recognised as my wife's and my dependant. As such she is entitled to a EHIC but no NI No yet because of her dependancy gets health care under the NHS and hence she has a NHS No.

The NHS is a residency based system not contributions based.


----------



## lynn

baldilocks said:


> Not quite true.
> 
> My mother in law who is a US citizen came to UK at the grand age of 75, has never worked there but because she has no other family is recognised as my wife's and my dependant. As such she is entitled to a EHIC but no NI No yet because of her dependancy gets health care under the NHS and hence she has a NHS No.
> 
> The NHS is a residency based system not contributions based.


yes, it is residency based in the UK, but if you are applying for reciprocal healthcare, you fall under the rules for the country to which you are moving (Spain) and if you are not a dependant of someone who has made contributions and are not a pensioner and therefore applying for the temporary cover, you won't get an S1. In fact, I have started a separate thread on the nightmare we are experiencing over this....


----------



## libove

*Spanish resident, "Tarjeta Sanitaria Europa"?*

Hi, please tell me if I should open a new thread for this, as it seems a little different than what's been discussed:

We are non-EU citizens, fully resident in Barcelona, covered under the Catalan health system. We have "CATSalut" ID Cards, which are NOT Spanish ID cards, they're the ones issued particularly by the Catalan health system. Frankly, I'm not quite sure what would happen if I walked in to a hospital in Madrid and asked for healthcare (to which I'm legally entitled, as a taxpaying resident of Spain).

But this question is about getting emergency healthcare while traveling in the rest of Europe, getting a "Tarjeta Sanitaria Europa" (TSE) from Spain (or from Catalunya, who does almost everything on Spain's behalf here).

I've tried requesting the TSE via the Barcelona ajuntament website, but it produces an email saying that the data I've entered doesn't match something. (It doesn't say what). I've got an appointment for next week to drop in on a CAISS office (Centro de Atención e Información de Seguridad Social) here in Barcelona. Fortunately, my Spanish has become quite good, so it's just a matter of understanding procedure, pre-requisites, etc. I'll bring the boat load of papers (in the originals, of course) so that whatever they might ask for I'll have 


I would appreciate anyone else's experience on this to be most fully prepared.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## gus-lopez

Probably different in Cataluña but this is the site we applied on ;
https://sede.seg-social.gob.es/Sede_1/ServiciosenLinea/Ciudadanos/232000
You should get more sense at the office as the fact that you are paying soc.sec. entitles you to the cards.


----------



## Johnfromoz

Does anyone know how Spain, especially medical system in Canary Islands, treats people who might have an emergency during pregnancy? My wife is due in May and we plan to stay on Gran Canaria til early April, so that she can deliver back home. But what if something goes wrong and she has an early delivery? She's had it before. Will her EU Medicare cover her for such incidents?

Also, I've heard from a friend that medical personel in Spanish hospitals are reluctant to speak english. Is this true?


----------



## Stravinsky

Johnfromoz said:


> Does anyone know how Spain, especially medical system in Canary Islands, treats people who might have an emergency during pregnancy? My wife is due in May and we plan to stay on Gran Canaria til early April, so that she can deliver back home. But what if something goes wrong and she has an early delivery? She's had it before. Will her EU Medicare cover her for such incidents?
> 
> Also, I've heard from a friend that medical personel in Spanish hospitals are reluctant to speak english. Is this true?


I guess they are reluctant because they are Spanish 

You dont say much about your circumstances. Are you a Spanish resident, working and contributing in Spain? If so you are probably entitled to Spanish healthcare. If you are a UK resident on holiday, then it's possible that you will get emercency cover under your "EHIC" card. More worryingly though, if you are leaving it that close, how will you get back? Airlines sometimes dont like taking people nearing the end of their term


----------



## Johnfromoz

Stravinsky said:


> I guess they are reluctant because they are Spanish
> 
> You dont say much about your circumstances. Are you a Spanish resident, working and contributing in Spain? If so you are probably entitled to Spanish healthcare. If you are a UK resident on holiday, then it's possible that you will get emercency cover under your "EHIC" card. More worryingly though, if you are leaving it that close, how will you get back? Airlines sometimes dont like taking people nearing the end of their term


Not a Spanish resident but a EU resident. A friend of mine had his wife treated in a local hospital, somewhere around Los Americanos, for a stingray or some similar seacreature bite. Their EHIC card covered the whole treatment. As far as leaving it "that close" then there are always ferries to Cadiz. Besides, she is slim and doesn't look that bulgy. We do NOT want to deliver in Spain but one never knows if something goes wrong. But we definitely do not want to spend another cold winter in Scandinavia while my wife's Australia permanent visa is being processed.


----------



## Stravinsky

Johnfromoz said:


> Not a Spanish resident but a EU resident. A friend of mine had his wife treated in a local hospital, somewhere around Los Americanos, for a stingray or some similar seacreature bite. Their EHIC card covered the whole treatment. As far as leaving it "that close" then there are always ferries to Cadiz. Besides, she is slim and doesn't look that bulgy. We do NOT want to deliver in Spain but one never knows if something goes wrong. But we definitely do not want to spend another cold winter in Scandinavia while my wife's Australia permanent visa is being processed.


So if you have an EHIC card from your country of residence then you should be OK


----------



## Johnfromoz

Stravinsky said:


> So if you have an EHIC card from your country of residence then you should be OK


Ok, glad to hear this but is there a Spanish version of interpretation to this? From what I've heard, then Spanish doctors will pretty much do anything for money. I just don't want to be left in a helpless situation near Las Palmas where ambulance or hospital demands huge prepayment prior to any medical help.

AFAIK, then in Spain one can go to jail if they don't have appropriate car insurance. It's a strange country for Commonwealth people.


----------



## Stravinsky

Johnfromoz said:


> Ok, glad to hear this but is there a Spanish version of interpretation to this? From what I've heard, then Spanish doctors will pretty much do anything for money. I just don't want to be left in a helpless situation near Las Palmas where ambulance or hospital demands huge prepayment prior to any medical help.
> 
> AFAIK, then in Spain one can go to jail if they don't have appropriate car insurance. It's a strange country for Commonwealth people.


Interpretation? You need an EHIC card from your country of EU residence. We have one for Spain (issued strangely in the UK). If it's an emergency then it should be OK. I dont think it pays for absolutely everything from reports I heard

You dont seem to have very good thoughts about Spanish hospitals . I went through 2 in March as an emergency and I can tell you I was treated extremely well from start to finish


----------



## Johnfromoz

Stravinsky said:


> You dont seem to have very good thoughts about Spanish hospitals . I went through 2 in March as an emergency and I can tell you I was treated extremely well from start to finish


No, I don't. This is Southern Europe where everything closes down for siestas. I've never been to Spain but friends tell me to be extremely cautious.

BTW, how did you find their knowledge of English, unless you communicated with them in Spanish?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Johnfromoz said:


> No, I don't. This is Southern Europe where everything closes down for siestas. I've never been to Spain but friends tell me to be extremely cautious.
> 
> BTW, how did you find their knowledge of English, unless you communicated with them in Spanish?


Priceless!

IMHO you need to find out a _*lot*_ about the area you're going to in Spain and think long and hard about the whole thing _*before*_ getting on the plane.


----------



## jojo

Stravinsky said:


> You dont seem to have very good thoughts about Spanish hospitals . I went through 2 in March as an emergency and I can tell you I was treated extremely well from start to finish


I heard that Spanish hospitals were good. However, my experiences so far havent been brilliant. My son tore the ligament in his leg last winter and altho they did all that needed to be done, we were sent to three different hospitals, miles apart for various procedures and his final "urgent" physio was dated so far ahead, that he didnt ever go - that was because by then I'd broken my leg, and with me, I was seen and dealt with quickly, but they put the plaster cast on too tight and without much real care (they didnt check to see if everything was in the right place etc). It wasnt dry by the time I left, so it bent when I was helped into the taxi. In the end my toes were turning blue, the top of the plaster caused a big scab and I already had a chlorine allergy on my leg which meant it was incredibly itchy! So after a week I went to a private hospital and they gave me a splint.

My next experience with Spanish hospitals was last week, I was helping to look after an old chap who had a suspected broken hip. He'd been in hospital for a week when I came on the scene. He'd been admitted on the Saturday, spent 4 nights on a trolley in a corridor because there were no beds, was eventually moved to an observation room and was kept heavily sedated because of the pain and to calm his alzheimers! During his time in Observation, he was given bed baths which involved rolling him on his broken hip and was pretty much left with an operation pending until eventually a doctor came and declared that the operation would take place - nearly two weeks after his fall!

No one spoke english altho I managed to get through all my experiences with my bad Spanish. When I was looking after the little old man, an interpreter did come along and ask if I wanted her services, but as I was only a carer I didnt, altho she told me that she couldnt ever guarantee being there with a patient when the doctor arrived and wasnt allowed to speak to the doctors without the patient there, so couldnt pass info! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jojo said:


> I heard that Spanish hospitals were good. However, my experiences so far havent been brilliant. My son tore the ligament in his leg last winter and altho they did all that needed to be done, we were sent to three different hospitals, miles apart for various procedures and his final "urgent" physio was dated so far ahead, that he didnt ever go - that was because by then I'd broken my leg, and with me, I was seen and dealt with quickly, but they put the plaster cast on too tight and without much real care (they didnt check to see if everything was in the right place etc). It wasnt dry by the time I left, so it bent when I was helped into the taxi. In the end my toes were turning blue, the top of the plaster caused a big scab and I already had a chlorine allergy on my leg which meant it was incredibly itchy! So after a week I went to a private hospital and they gave me a splint.
> 
> My next experience with Spanish hospitals was last week, I was helping to look after an old chap who had a suspected broken hip. He'd been in hospital for a week when I came on the scene. He'd been admitted on the Saturday, spent 4 nights on a trolley in a corridor because there were no beds, was eventually moved to an observation room and was kept heavily sedated because of the pain and to calm his alzheimers! During his time in Observation, he was given bed baths which involved rolling him on his broken hip and was pretty much left with an operation pending until eventually a doctor came and declared that the operation would take place - nearly two weeks after his fall!
> 
> No one spoke english altho I managed to get through all my experiences with my bad Spanish. When I was looking after the little old man, an interpreter did come along and ask if I wanted her services, but as I was only a carer I didnt, altho she told me that she couldnt ever guarantee being there with a patient when the doctor arrived and wasnt allowed to speak to the doctors without the patient there, so couldnt pass info!
> 
> Jo xxx


No, not good experiences.
Whilst not by any means perfect, my experiences have been on the whole good. But hospital visits have usually entailed very long waits in poorly equipped waiting rooms. However the treatment has usually been good, with well trained professionals. Very little compassion, sympathy and or bedside manner on offer though, which is tough when you're with a child.
I'm pretty sure as well that there were no English speaking staff in sight, although it seems to be more common to have a translator in the more touristy areas.
I personally wouldn't complain about the health service here.
If you go for pregnancy or childbirth issues I think you'd probably be well attended BUT be prepared for things to be done differently. It's the typical kind of thing that has different "rules" in different countries


----------



## jojo

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, not good experiences.
> Whilst not by any means perfect, my experiences have been on the whole good. But hospital visits have usually entailed very long waits in poorly equipped waiting rooms. However the treatment has usually been good, with well trained professionals. Very little compassion, sympathy and or bedside manner on offer though, which is tough when you're with a child.
> I'm pretty sure as well that there were no English speaking staff in sight, although it seems to be more common to have a translator in the more touristy areas.
> I personally wouldn't complain about the health service here.
> If you go for pregnancy or childbirth issues I think you'd probably be well attended BUT be prepared for things to be done differently. It's the typical kind of thing that has different "rules" in different countries


I'm not complaining and its certainly no worse than the UK, altho it hasnt left me feeling too confident or that its better than the UK, I guess for me it was the lack of knowledge of the system, so I spent a lot of time wondering what was going on and feeling very unsure of everything..... and of course the language. Thankfully I've not done the birth thing here. I made enough fuss in the UK during my multitude of pregnancies. I'm one of those who didnt want medical intervention or pain relief - a natural birth, soft lights, relaxing music, josticks lol........ until it started becoming painful and then the whole hospital heard how much I needed an F****** epidural and drugs lol!

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky

Johnfromoz said:


> No, I don't. This is Southern Europe where everything closes down for siestas. I've never been to Spain but friends tell me to be extremely cautious.
> 
> BTW, how did you find their knowledge of English, unless you communicated with them in Spanish?


I didnt speak much as I was unconscious for the first few days  I didnt feel that communicative whilst I was there, but the staff spoke to me in English and Spanish, and the doctors in English. I wasn't aware that the hospital closes for siesta 

People have bad experiences in Spanish Hospitals. People have equally bad experiences of hospitals in the UK, and they die there when going in for relatively simple operations. I think you have to temper peoples opinions with a touch of reality ....... there are as many people I have read about that had good experiences

I have to say ............ If I were in your position I'd be thinking about going home earlier than you mentioned, bearing in mind your clear concerns.


----------



## Alcalaina

It baffles me why anyone would expect medical staff in Spain to speak English. If they were expected to learn the language of every nationality that comes to Spain on holiday or to live, they would also need to learn French, German, Dutch, Chinese ...

Personally I would rather they concentrated on learning medicine. It is up to me to learn the language of the country I choose live in.

My OH has had various health issues since we came here in 2008 and the treatment he has received has been excellent - certainly better than in the UK, where you can wait a week just to see a GP.


----------



## baldilocks

For the most part, my experiences have been good, and as far as their training is concerned, much better than in UK. They will get straight on with the diagnosis and the treatment, instead of worrying about your BMI and whether you are smoking/drinking/eating the correct diet etc. with the consequence that you appointment is for a 5 minute slot rather than a 10-15 minute slot in UK.

Unfortunately they are not very well paid seeming to be on a salary here and liable to be moved to another Centro de Salud until they are given a "permanent" post. Perhaps this is the reason that so many Spanish doctors go to UK to work

Regarding the language question, I agree, surely it is your responsibility to speak their language.

My only complaint about the staff in hospitals in Spain was when we had to take an elderly lady stroke patient to Urgencias and the staff, instead of saying to the patient, "I'm just going to take a blood sample" just shoved her sleeve up and plunged in with the needle! No excuse me, by your leave, or thank-you!


----------



## jojo

Alcalaina said:


> It baffles me why anyone would expect medical staff in Spain to speak English. If they were expected to learn the language of every nationality that comes to Spain on holiday or to live, they would also need to learn French, German, Dutch, Chinese ...
> 
> Personally I would rather they concentrated on learning medicine. It is up to me to learn the language of the country I choose live in.
> 
> My OH has had various health issues since we came here in 2008 and the treatment he has received has been excellent - certainly better than in the UK, where you can wait a week just to see a GP.



Er..... I went back to the UK during my broken leg incident partly cos I was in denial and refused to believe that my leg was broken. I know lots of GPs and doctors so was able to sneak into the fracture clinic and get seen! However (and no I'm not racist) the guy was indian and could hardly speak english as was his registrar!!!! I'd got on better when I was in Spain!

As for seeing GPs in the UK, they have a system I believe now whereby a GP or nurse will phone you back more or less straight away and triage your symptoms over the phone and then make you an appointment depending on how serious, urgent or not you seem to be! The trouble with the UK health system is the completing of the statistics, league tables etc get in the way of the hands on treatment IMO!

Jo xx


----------



## Stravinsky

baldilocks said:


> My only complaint about the staff in hospitals in Spain was when we had to take an elderly lady stroke patient to Urgencias and the staff, instead of saying to the patient, "I'm just going to take a blood sample" just shoved her sleeve up and plunged in with the needle! No excuse me, by your leave, or thank-you!


heh heh ... Have had a runny eye for a few weeks so went to an optical consultant. He had a look, nodded his head and then got a needle out of a packet and filled it with liquid ... and then started to walk towards me.

I think he sort of picked up on the look of horror on my face, as I wondered if he was going to put an injection onto my eye!!!!!!! Luckily I understood what he then told me, and was just flushing the tear duct. They do tend to just get on and do things dont they without warning you.


----------



## Alcalaina

:focus:
Some poor Mod is going to have to tidy up this thread ... it is now more about people s experiences in Spanish hospitals than about the EHIC card!

Make the EHIC info a sticky perhaps? It s useful stuff.


----------



## Stravinsky

We've tried to cut back on the stickies.

I guess though when the OP's question is answered then its bound to drift off


----------



## baldilocks

Stravinsky said:


> We've tried to cut back on the stickies.
> 
> I guess though when the OP's question is answered then its bound to drift off


I think the EHIC question will be around for a long time. The problem is that the recent question was posed in the wrong thread since it wasn't about the EHIC per se and should have perhaps been shunted off onto a separate thread.


----------



## Nignoy

I passed on the advice given to me earlier in this thread and my german pensioner friends got their EHIC within 14 days, ta very much, had to smile at the doctor comments, isnt it a bit silly and sefish of us brits to expect everyone inthe countries we decide to retire to to speak english, I was recently laid up in a cardiac ward in a top brisbane hospital, the surgeons were english and Indian the the intensive care sister was german and most of the nurses were indian and philipino must admit there was an occasional aussie lurking in the back ground but not alot !they all spoke english so why cant we offer them the same courtesy by learning their language when we live in their countries!!


----------



## Johnfromoz

Ok, I can firmly say that the EHIC works fine in Las Palmas. Our little kid caught the flu in the UK 1-2 days prior to our arrival. The doctors checked him within 10 minutes, without an appointment, at Agaete Medical Centre, and referred him for an x-ray at Las Palmas, with suspected pneumonia. He was given exceptional service but there was a need to show the EHIC as otherwise they wanted to take him to the private hospital part. Our doctor spoke english, with some difficulty, but everything worked out fine. So, top points for medicos on Gran Canaria, so far.


----------



## Calas felices

*GP's etc*

Interesting debate but just to pick up on a couple of points made by some previous posters about GP's in the UK. Whilst I'm sure that there may be exceptions, with our local GP it is possible to make an appointment via the computer and take the one best suited. Wait a week! - I've been able to book one in the next 20 minutes. The same goes for the local hospitals once you have been referred. I think things have moved on since some posters have been in the UK!


----------



## gus-lopez

Calas felices said:


> Interesting debate but just to pick up on a couple of points made by some previous posters about GP's in the UK. Whilst I'm sure that there may be exceptions, with our local GP it is possible to make an appointment via the computer and take the one best suited. Wait a week! - I've been able to book one in the next 20 minutes. The same goes for the local hospitals once you have been referred. I think things have moved on since some posters have been in the UK!


No , my daughters say that you'll be lucky to get one inside 5 days & one is in LOndon & the other in Devon.


----------



## Alcalaina

Calas felices said:


> Interesting debate but just to pick up on a couple of points made by some previous posters about GP's in the UK. Whilst I'm sure that there may be exceptions, with our local GP it is possible to make an appointment via the computer and take the one best suited. Wait a week! - I've been able to book one in the next 20 minutes. The same goes for the local hospitals once you have been referred. I think things have moved on since some posters have been in the UK!


The new GP contract (2006) included a Quality and Outcomes Framework which rewarded them with more money if they made patient access easier. When I left (2008) this had not been implemented at my practice in Oxford - non-emergency waiting time was about 5 days.
Quality and Outcomes Framework - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gus-lopez

Johnfromoz said:


> Ok, I can firmly say that the EHIC works fine in Las Palmas. Our little kid caught the flu in the UK 1-2 days prior to our arrival. The doctors checked him within 10 minutes, without an appointment, at Agaete Medical Centre, and referred him for an x-ray at Las Palmas, with suspected pneumonia. He was given exceptional service but there was a need to show the EHIC as otherwise they wanted to take him to the private hospital part. Our doctor spoke english, with some difficulty, but everything worked out fine. So, top points for medicos on Gran Canaria, so far.


This is quite common with young chidren & babies. Take them on a plane with a cold or flu & chances are it will end up needing hospitalisation for pneumonia.
Something to do with the pressurised atmosphere on the plane. A bloke I worked with went to Cyprus ,with his 9mth old son & we never saw him again for 10 weeks. Boy developed pneumonia that they attributed to him flying & the hospital wouldn't sign him off to fly again for 4 months unless he travelled with a doctor . They were fortunate that the doctor treating him was flying to the uk for xmas & was willing to take responsibility for him during the flight.


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> Do read the thread about the EHIC card too, this will cover you for a while.
> 
> You might want to join a private Centro Medico for a small monthly charge (we pay €9 a month for the two of us). This gives unlimited access to a GP, and cut-price consultations (€20) to see specialists. Then you would just need to get insurance for emergency hospital treatment, which might work out cheaper.


actually I had to take my dad to the doc's yesterday - he's here for extended hols & has his EHIC card

the local clinic (almost next door) wouldn't see him, & sent us to the urgencias clinic

he was seen quickly & treated brilliantly - nearly 90€ worth of meds

I have to go back & get a SIP card (what they call the tarjeta round here) for him on Monday - then I can apparently (according to the pharmacist) register him properly - get an appointment & proper prescriptions then claim the money back

he will need ongoing treatment for a little while - but I thought the EHIC was for emergency treatment on hols

the receptionist at the clinic said he'd need 'residencia' to register - he can't have free ongoing treatment as a holidaymaker

he is on hols - not a resident & I doubt I could ever persuade him register (even if he stays 6 months) unless he totally decided to sell up & stay here forever

if the receptionist is right, why is she issuing him a SIP card

I hope the pharmacist is right - guess we'll just have to wait & see on monday


----------



## 90199

Prior to living here full time, I used the EHIC to see an eye specialist, the local health centre accepted it without question I was never charged anything,

Hepa


----------



## xabiaxica

Hepa said:


> Prior to living here full time, I used the EHIC to see an eye specialist, the local health centre accepted it without question I was never charged anything,
> 
> Hepa


we weren't charged for the treatment - the 90€ was the medicine


the good news is it really does seem to be working, he's so much better already that we went for tapas at the beach today


----------



## xicoalc

xabiachica said:


> we weren't charged for the treatment - the 90€ was the medicine
> 
> 
> the good news is it really does seem to be working, he's so much better already that we went for tapas at the beach today


Glad its working... i THINK the reason you can get it is as follows.

If you come out as a pensioner you can obviously get a SIP. You will probably find that the card says Tarjeta Provisional on it. This will last for 3 months, if he was to stay in spain and transfer his pension etc here then he can change it for a permanent one. I think this is the way it works, for people out for a while... My friends dad got a provisional this way when he was sick over here.

I may be totally wrong though. Out of interest does it say provisional on it or not? Obviousy assuming he is retired he isnt getting the free meds but should get the free care!


----------



## gus-lopez

The Germans do this as a matter of course. My father ( A pensioner ) used to visit my brother in Germany for 3 months at a time ( the other 9 he lived with us ! ) & the 1st time he needed the doctor they treated him & issued him with a german healthcard for when he was in the country.


----------



## xabiaxica

steve_in_spain said:


> Glad its working... i THINK the reason you can get it is as follows.
> 
> If you come out as a pensioner you can obviously get a SIP. You will probably find that the card says Tarjeta Provisional on it. This will last for 3 months, if he was to stay in spain and transfer his pension etc here then he can change it for a permanent one. I think this is the way it works, for people out for a while... My friends dad got a provisional this way when he was sick over here.
> 
> I may be totally wrong though. Out of interest does it say provisional on it or not? Obviousy assuming he is retired he isnt getting the free meds but should get the free care!


I'll pick the card up on Monday - she said it was for 6 months & thenwe could renew it - I had made it clear he was on hols, though

I'll let you know on Monday - & yes - he's 85 so entitled to free meds, never left the UK before & even tried to chat the doctor up!!


----------



## xicoalc

xabiachica said:


> I'll pick the card up on Monday - she said it was for 6 months & thenwe could renew it - I had made it clear he was on hols, though
> 
> I'll let you know on Monday - & yes - he's 85 so entitled to free meds, never left the UK before & even tried to chat the doctor up!!


JAJA good on him... I don´t know for sure.. but I think that if they see a pensioner over here, having a nice little holiday, they may just be trying to help out. He can ge his care, paid for by the UK via EHIC or SIP but its less hassle for you if he has SIP so I think they sometimes issue provisional to make it easier for everyone. I dont know about 6 months, when I first registered here as self unemployed I got a 3 month one at first.

On the SIP theres a box that says farmacia. Mine says AC because I pay (minus the normal discount any working person gets). If it says "P" (i think) then he has been categorised as pensionista and the doc will issue red prescriptions that the farmacia will dispense for free. Will be interesting to find out what he gets!


----------



## Johnfromoz

gus-lopez said:


> This is quite common with young chidren & babies. Take them on a plane with a cold or flu & chances are it will end up needing hospitalisation for pneumonia.


Well, it is always possible to take a train or a coach and from the Canaries there is a new fast ferry. So, no real need for a plane. Yes, such travel takes more time but does not require health or pregnancy checks.

And, FWIW, this thread was about EHIC and its works in Spain. Worked fine for me. Besides, tipping spanish doctors 20-30euros will result in having the whole medical procedure charged to your EHI card. They are pretty creative and know how to charge anything to the card. Bribery in Spain is the norm of life.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Johnfromoz said:


> And, FWIW, this thread was about EHIC and its works in Spain. Worked fine for me. Besides, tipping spanish doctors 20-30euros will result in having the whole medical procedure charged to your EHI card. They are pretty creative and know how to charge anything to the card. Bribery in Spain is the norm of life.


What an extraordinary comment.
Looking at the time of the post i can only assume that Johnfromoz, whose flag BTW says he's from Estonia???, was sleep walking and ended up on his computer!!??


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> What an extraordinary comment.
> Looking at the time of the post i can only assume that Johnfromoz, whose flag BTW says he's from Estonia???, *was sleep walking* and ended up on his computer!!??


let's hope so - it is a very odd comment, isn't it?



as for his flag - he wouldn't be the only poster to play around with changing them

one regular seems to change his daily


----------



## baldilocks

xabiachica said:


> let's hope so - it is a very odd comment, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> as for his flag - he wouldn't be the only poster to play around with changing them
> 
> one regular seems to change his daily


so does anyone know where AC is really from and where he is now?


----------



## Stravinsky

baldilocks said:


> so does anyone know where AC is really from and where he is now?


I know where he is now, yes


----------



## xabiaxica

baldilocks said:


> so does anyone know where AC is really from and where he is now?


well I know where he is............


----------



## veronica1911

Yes, I understand you have to get your EHIC from your original country of birth (UK), but what if you don´t now have a UK address? I moved to Spain after living in US for 2 years. I´ve not had a UK address for 3 years. Any ideas how I can get health care here in Spain? I don´t at moment pay Social Security (just lost my job in Spain after 6 months working)





mrypg9 said:


> In brief, the EHIC entitles a person to reduced-cost (sometimes free), medical treatment that becomes necessary while in a European Economic Area (EEA) country (or Switzerland).
> 
> So...if you are insured under the Spanish state/regional system you use your EHIC if needing 'necessary' medical treatment when in the UK or elsewhere in the EU or EEA.
> The only change is that your 'original' country of birth/citizenship now issues it.
> 
> That's how I see it....


----------



## xabiaxica

veronica1911 said:


> Yes, I understand you have to get your EHIC from your original country of birth (UK), but what if you don´t now have a UK address? I moved to Spain after living in US for 2 years. I´ve not had a UK address for 3 years. Any ideas how I can get health care here in Spain? I don´t at moment pay Social Security (just lost my job in Spain after 6 months working)


I'm pretty certain that you have to have been paying NI in the UK & living there in order to get a EHIC card


----------



## xabiaxica

steve_in_spain said:


> Glad its working... i THINK the reason you can get it is as follows.
> 
> If you come out as a pensioner you can obviously get a SIP. You will probably find that the card says Tarjeta Provisional on it. This will last for 3 months, if he was to stay in spain and transfer his pension etc here then he can change it for a permanent one. I think this is the way it works, for people out for a while... My friends dad got a provisional this way when he was sick over here.
> 
> I may be totally wrong though. Out of interest does it say provisional on it or not? Obviousy assuming he is retired he isnt getting the free meds but should get the free care!


update


I finally got around to collecting his SIP card - a 6 month one, but it doesn't say provisional on it anywhere!

however he can't use the surgery which is almost next to where we live - we have to take him to the central medical centre which we have to drive to - all _personas desplazadas_ (displaced persons:eek) have to go there

after he has a check up at the docs & I get recetas for all the meds I'll report back as to how I go on getting the money back


----------



## xicoalc

xabiachica said:


> I'm pretty certain that you have to have been paying NI in the UK & living there in order to get a EHIC card


I pay Spanish taxes now and been told I cannot use my Uk EHIC, I have a spanish one... its which ever country is responsible for your healthcare. The exceptions is pensioners and people on UK benefits who get them from the UK.


----------



## baldilocks

veronica1911 said:


> Yes, I understand you have to get your EHIC from your original country of birth (UK), but what if you don´t now have a UK address? I moved to Spain after living in US for 2 years. I´ve not had a UK address for 3 years. Any ideas how I can get health care here in Spain? I don´t at moment pay Social Security (just lost my job in Spain after 6 months working)


You are not entitled to a UK EHIC for which you have to be ordinarily resident in the UK UNLESS you are a UK pensioner or the dependant of one. Check the fco.gov.uk website for more details.


----------



## xabiaxica

steve_in_spain said:


> I pay Spanish taxes now and been told I cannot use my Uk EHIC, I have a spanish one... its which ever country is responsible for your healthcare. The exceptions is pensioners and people on UK benefits who get them from the UK.


exactly - I can't get a UK one either - & they were called something else when we came here - E106??


which is why I wasn't sure how they worked............


I'm sure veronica1911 won't qualify for one


----------



## xicoalc

xabiachica said:


> exactly - I can't get a UK one either - & they were called something else when we came here - E106??
> 
> 
> which is why I wasn't sure how they worked............
> 
> 
> I'm sure veronica1911 won't qualify for one


E111 maybe?

The E111 was the "tourist" recipricol agreement, which was a paper you used to get at the post office, fill in and they stamped there and then. This enabled UK residents to get healthcare anywhere in Europe as a tourist (emergency care etc). This was replaced with the EHIC which is the plastic card which comes in the post. This is available to anyone RESIDENT in the UK. All european countries issue EHIC cards to their residents, or rather their residents who are entitled to healthcare in that country.

I pay in the Spanish system and am not a UK resident so I cannot get a UK EHIC, only Spanish, just like you Xabia. If I was a pensioner, or receiving, for example, incapacity then I could get healthcare in Spain, BUT this is funded by the UK, so in that case the UK would issue my EHIC.

If you have a valid SIP card in Spain and are entitled to healthcare under the Spanish state health system (paid for by Spain) then you should be able to get a Spanish EHIC. If Veronica is now NOT working in spain, she probably wont be entitled to healthcare in Spain, or anywhere in Europe funded by Spain. If she is in receipt of Spanish unemployment benefit then I believe healthcare is included but after onlly 6 months i dont THINK this would apply. Worth checking though. If this is the case then private cover would be the only optionn IMO.

As for the E106. I believe this is the form now replaced with the S1 which is the form entitling you to a period of cover in Spain based on your UK NI contributions. For example... if I had no breaks in my UK NI and then moved to Spain, I could get up to 2 years (depending on UK NI levels) cover under the Spanish system paid for by the UK. I believe in this case the EHIC would be issued by the UK and not Spain.

Regardless of all of the above, it is important to remember that an EHIC card is really for emergency healthcare whilst abroad on holiday. If you are resident in Spain you shouldnt really be getting routine, or ongoing healthcare under the EHIC system. Either get the SIP system or pay a private policy.

This all got shook up recently, because your country of birth used to provide the EHIC but not now unless you are pensioner or long term sick

Blimey my fingers are sore now! Hope this helps!


----------



## Alcalaina

veronica1911 said:


> Yes, I understand you have to get your EHIC from your original country of birth (UK), but what if you don´t now have a UK address? I moved to Spain after living in US for 2 years. I´ve not had a UK address for 3 years. Any ideas how I can get health care here in Spain? I don´t at moment pay Social Security (just lost my job in Spain after 6 months working)


Are you already registered with a health centre here in Spain, and were you paying into the Spanish SS system while you were working?


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> I'm pretty certain that you have to have been paying NI in the UK & living there in order to get a EHIC card



Yes you do. I think they give you two years after you've stopped paying into the NI system. After that you are no longer entitled AFAIK 

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez

jojo said:


> Yes you do. I think they give you two years after you've stopped paying into the NI system. After that you are no longer entitled AFAIK
> 
> Jo xxx


Unfortunately no you don't. You should do but, like a lot of new systems & legislation, it appears to heve been written by mentally challenged jobsworths ! 
The only requirement to obtain an UK Ehic is your NHS number ( the new type, all figures ) or N.I. number & your name ! Your address could only be a postal address . There is no provision in the online application for the address nor the name of your Doctor. Anyone can apply online. Yet to register with a doctor you have to provide your passport so they can copy it !

Oops! forgot topost the link. https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/termsConditions.do


----------



## xabiaxica

gus-lopez said:


> Unfortunately no you don't. You should do but, like a lot of new systems & legislation, it appears to heve been written by mentally challenged jobsworths !
> The only requirement to obtain an UK Ehic is your NHS number ( the new type, all figures ) or N.I. number & your name ! Your address could only be a postal address . There is no provision in the online application for the address nor the name of your Doctor. Anyone can apply online. Yet to register with a doctor you have to provide your passport so they can copy it !
> 
> Oops! forgot topost the link. https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/termsConditions.do


from your link.....


> Terms And Conditions
> 
> In Accepting These Terms And Conditions:
> 
> * I agree that I have British, EU, EEA or Swiss nationality. Click for Description
> 
> * I agree that all persons to be specified in this application are UK residents. Click for Description
> 
> * The persons named have consented to their personal details being disclosed.
> 
> * Main applicant must be 16 or over. Click for Description
> 
> * The information that I give on this form is correct and complete to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> * I understand that should any person on this application decide to remain abroad to live or work, then the relevant authorities must be informed and the EHIC returned.
> 
> * I understand that this card is not an entitlement card for NHS services, or proof of identity.
> 
> * I agree to the Data Protection Statement terms. (View)


and surely if you are providing your NI number they can tell if you've paid contributions in the past couple of years............


----------



## gus-lopez

xabiachica said:


> from your link.....
> 
> 
> and surely if you are providing your NI number they can tell if you've paid contributions in the past couple of years............


Yes, you would have thought so but probably not if you provide NHS numbers. Then again we have friends where the wife has a card & she's never paid NI in her life . She was advised to opt out & pay in to an ins. policy ( Equitable life !! ) to cover her pension , etc; when you could do that. I also have another friend who has never been employed nor un-employed in his life ( lives off capital / investment) & both have cards. So there must be a grey area in the system somewhere ! If someone wants one they wouldn't be put off by the terms & conditions , if they even read them !


----------



## jojo

gus-lopez said:


> Unfortunately no you don't. You should do but, like a lot of new systems & legislation, it appears to heve been written by mentally challenged jobsworths !
> The only requirement to obtain an UK Ehic is your NHS number ( the new type, all figures ) or N.I. number & your name ! Your address could only be a postal address . There is no provision in the online application for the address nor the name of your Doctor. Anyone can apply online. Yet to register with a doctor you have to provide your passport so they can copy it !
> 
> Oops! forgot topost the link. https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/termsConditions.do


 I had to prove that I'm/or my husband are paying into the NI before they'd issue me with a new card. As my OH is still working in the UK and paying into the system there I should be getting my new one anytime soon - sent to my UK address apparently

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

I mentioned previously that my dad is here on hols & I had to take him to the docs a week or so back for a nasty cough



the antibiotics finished on Friday - he had beenfine - then by sunday the cough was back - so back for an appt 7pm yesterday

she sent us straight to the hospital

chest x rays, blood tests etc

the doc there thinks he has bronchiestasis, which is pretty nasty & he has probably had it for quite some time............

the doc in the UK never even gave him a chest x ray - just cough mixture & antibiotics now & again

dad has an appt with a lung specialist on the 7th feb - how's that for service?

all with his EHIC card - & yes - his meds come free too

don't think he'll be going home to the UK any time soon


----------



## Alcalaina

xabiachica said:


> I mentioned previously that my dad is here on hols & I had to take him to the docs a week or so back for a nasty cough
> 
> 
> 
> the antibiotics finished on Friday - he had beenfine - then by sunday the cough was back - so back for an appt 7pm yesterday
> 
> she sent us straight to the hospital
> 
> chest x rays, blood tests etc
> 
> the doc there thinks he has bronchiestasis, which is pretty nasty & he has probably had it for quite some time............
> 
> the doc in the UK never even gave him a chest x ray - just cough mixture & antibiotics now & again
> 
> dad has an appt with a lung specialist on the 7th feb - how's that for service?
> 
> all with his EHIC card - & yes - his meds come free too
> 
> don't think he'll be going home to the UK any time soon


That should be in the Good News About Spain thread! 

In Andalucia, instead of cutting back on staffing and services, they saved money by switching to generic meds instead of branded ones. Very sensible.


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> That should be in the Good News About Spain thread!
> 
> In Andalucia, instead of cutting back on staffing and services, they saved money by switching to generic meds instead of branded ones. Very sensible.


it didn't feel like good news at 3am when we got home!!!

actually the pharmacist here when I picked the meds up this morning commented that our hospital is prescribing generics too:clap2:

you're right - maybe I'll copy it to the good news one too...........


----------



## gus-lopez

Yes they are prescribng generics here too.


----------



## baldilocks

If ours aren't generics, we usually ask for them in preference to the more expensive ones, from habit - SWMBO used to be the Practice Manager for a Dr in UK


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> I mentioned previously that my dad is here on hols & I had to take him to the docs a week or so back for a nasty cough
> 
> 
> 
> the antibiotics finished on Friday - he had beenfine - then by sunday the cough was back - so back for an appt 7pm yesterday
> 
> she sent us straight to the hospital
> 
> chest x rays, blood tests etc
> 
> the doc there thinks he has bronchiestasis, which is pretty nasty & he has probably had it for quite some time............
> 
> the doc in the UK never even gave him a chest x ray - just cough mixture & antibiotics now & again
> 
> dad has an appt with a lung specialist on the 7th feb - how's that for service?
> 
> all with his EHIC card - & yes - his meds come free too
> 
> don't think he'll be going home to the UK any time soon


Poor old Dad.
And poor old you running around with him.
On the other hand, sounds like he's being given good treatment and seems like they'll get to the root of the problem even if it turns out it's not bronchiestasis in the end.


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Poor old Dad.
> And poor old you running around with him.
> On the other hand, sounds like he's being given good treatment and seems like they'll get to the root of the problem even if it turns out it's not bronchiestasis in the end.


exactly - if it isn't that - & I hope it isn't - they are investigating thoroughly

he was moaning a bit about the long wait - but it was worth it


the thing that amazed me the most, was that when we first saw the doctor (11.30ish)- I had a little chat with her & explained that I had a bit of a problem in that my OH had to leave for the airport at 4am (impossible to cancel) so I really needed to have an idea what was going on by 2am - whether dad was being kept in or whatever - becuase I would either at that time have to leave him there or make arrangements for someone to be with the kids from then onwards

he had had his blood tests & x rays done within an hour & just before 2am she came & told me to ring my OH to collect us while she finished off the paperwork & arranged the specialist appt

I don't know for sure if she put herself out for us - but every cubicle had someone in it & there were still people in the waiting room when we left 

and through everything the staff were cheerful, the hospital spotless & my dad was comfy & happy even though he couldn't understand a word anyone was saying!


----------



## zilly

Sorry to come back to this!! I'm a pensioner-retired-Spanish resident now but born in the UK.I recieve a pension from the UK.I'm trying to get a EHIC card from the UK but can't find the correct web page to apply for it-can only find the application form for if you live in the UK.Does anyone have the correct web page address please? Thanks.


----------



## gus-lopez

zilly said:


> Sorry to come back to this!! I'm a pensioner-retired-Spanish resident now but born in the UK.I recieve a pension from the UK.I'm trying to get a EHIC card from the UK but can't find the correct web page to apply for it-can only find the application form for if you live in the UK.Does anyone have the correct web page address please? Thanks.


I don't think you can . You have to apply for an application form that they send you ( & hopefully it arrives ! A lot don't by all accounts ) ,Fill it in & return it. Details from here.
New EU regulations from May 1 2010


----------



## zilly

Thanks!


----------



## baldilocks

Send an email to:
<[email protected]>
and ask for the form for EHIC

that's gov.uk at the end, for some reason, the forum insists on putting a space in there.


----------



## thrax

We opened an account with Cajamar and there are no charges at all. However, a word of warning!! Spanish banks are returning to insisting on having a non-residents certificate. If you don't have one (or rather if they don't have a copy of your certificate) they are very likely to block the account after three months of use. That's what happened to us. They did offer to get the certificate for us when we opened the account at a cost of 17.50 euros but at the time we thought they said a resident's certificate which we hadn't planned on getting straight away. The account took 2 hours to open and the cards were available 4 days later at the branch. We also got internet banking and all the necessary passwords were printed out for us in sealed envelopes while we waited. In typical Spanish style we had to sign our names at least 20 times but that was the only bit of hassle. We now have our residents certificates!! On another point, when/if you register at your local clinic, you will need a residents certificate plus your NIE printed on the correct form (ie the type they use if you are a resident); non-resident's NIE forms are printed on a slightly different form and will only give you three months coverage at the clinic. Ho hum...


----------



## Alcalaina

thrax said:


> On another point, when/if you register at your local clinic, you will need a residents certificate plus your NIE printed on the correct form (ie the type they use if you are a resident); non-resident's NIE forms are printed on a slightly different form and will only give you three months coverage at the clinic. Ho hum...


But your EHIC card will cover you for the first six months, until you become resident.


----------



## thrax

Alcalaina said:


> But your EHIC card will cover you for the first six months, until you become resident.


Not here it doesn't. Only 3 months without a resident's certificate. 12 months or 24 months depending on who you talk to with a resident's certificate, plus your EHIC card. The volunteer translator told us that many euro foreigners are becoming increasingly frustrated at the number of 'new' rules which the clinic keeps on introducing. We are sorted now but it wasn't easy.


----------



## Alcalaina

thrax said:


> Not here it doesn't. Only 3 months without a resident's certificate. 12 months or 24 months depending on who you talk to with a resident's certificate, plus your EHIC card. The volunteer translator told us that many euro foreigners are becoming increasingly frustrated at the number of 'new' rules which the clinic keeps on introducing. We are sorted now but it wasn't easy.


Good heavens - they are making up their own rules ??? 

So if you are a non-resident, only in Spain for six months of the year, and you get ill in the fourth month, they won't treat you on the EHIC? That's against the whole EU reciprocal healthcare policy, surely!


----------



## xicoalc

Alcalaina said:


> Good heavens - they are making up their own rules ???
> 
> So if you are a non-resident, only in Spain for six months of the year, and you get ill in the fourth month, they won't treat you on the EHIC? That's against the whole EU reciprocal healthcare policy, surely!


Agreed... until the 6 month and a day pointer you can legitimately be classsed as a tourist. Therefore the EHIC would be accepted. I know of people who "register" with a GP using an EHIC, and one who somehow had a SIP card off the back af an EHIC (i dont know how), but in my understanding, the EHIC covers you as a tourist for emergency treatment.

If you need routine or ongoing treatment then it is not designed for this, and if you have ongoing conditions or need medications then that should be aranged in your country of origin.

My ex´s father was very sick with cancer (fortunately he is now in remission) but at one time he e wanted to come to Spain for a few weeks, and we managed to speak with the local hospital who were amazing. They continued his chemo etc while he was here using his EHIC.

If you have an EHIC and are not resident, for up to 6 months you can go to any state GP or hospital in europe and receive emergency care. After the 6 months you probably still could but this would be breaking the rules.


----------



## xabiaxica

steve_in_spain said:


> Agreed... until the 6 month and a day pointer you can legitimately be classsed as a tourist. Therefore the EHIC would be accepted. I know of people who "register" with a GP using an EHIC, and one who somehow had a SIP card off the back af an EHIC (i dont know how), but in my understanding, the EHIC covers you as a tourist for emergency treatment.
> 
> If you need routine or ongoing treatment then it is not designed for this, and if you have ongoing conditions or need medications then that should be aranged in your country of origin.
> 
> My ex´s father was very sick with cancer (fortunately he is now in remission) but at one time he e wanted to come to Spain for a few weeks, and we managed to speak with the local hospital who were amazing. They continued his chemo etc while he was here using his EHIC.
> 
> If you have an EHIC and are not resident, for up to 6 months you can go to any state GP or hospital in europe and receive emergency care. After the 6 months you probably still could but this would be breaking the rules.


my dad has a temp SIP off the back of his EHIC card - which they told me we could renew after 6 months

he is under a consultant here now, too

he has just decided to stay here permanently, so our next hurdle is to persuade him to sign on as resident - might have to do a sneaky & tell him it's just for medical care - to him becoming 'resident' would be like signing away his british nationality!!


----------



## xicoalc

xabiachica said:


> to him becoming 'resident' would be like signing away his british nationality!!


jaja...


----------



## thrax

I agree with all of the above, just saying what our experience has been. But we have a one year old who needs his next round of jabs in a couple of weeks so the card doesn't cover this hence the need to sign on at the clinic.


----------



## stevesainty

Hi all

After having ploughed through the whole of this thread I am a little clearer about this EHIC question. Here are a few bullit points of my understanding. Can anyone confirm them or put me right if they are wrong please?


EHIC cards are issued so that you can get free or reduced price emergency medical treatment whils travelling in most of Europe
They used to be issued by the country of residence as a reciprocal arrangement that you are entitled to medical care in that country
As a UK citizen in receipt of a state pension you now apply for a renewal upon expiry to DWP Newcastle UK and not Spain

My OH is in receipt of a UK state pension and although I am not yet eligible for a state pension I will receive free basic medical care in Spain, as her dependant, as will she. This will happen provided that we both become residents and complete all the necessary paperwork.

I am still not sure though where I get my EHIC renewed, do I just renew it online as if I were still resident in UK?

If we go on holiday to say Portugal or Italy we would use our EHIC to get emergency medical treatment as an equivalant to our Spanish healthcare, yes?


----------



## baldilocks

stevesainty said:


> Hi all
> 
> After having ploughed through the whole of this thread I am a little clearer about this EHIC question. Here are a few bullit points of my understanding. Can anyone confirm them or put me right if they are wrong please?
> 
> 
> EHIC cards are issued so that you can get free or reduced price emergency medical treatment whils travelling in most of Europe
> They used to be issued by the country of residence as a reciprocal arrangement that you are entitled to medical care in that country
> As a UK citizen in receipt of a state pension you now apply for a renewal upon expiry to DWP Newcastle UK and not Spain
> 
> My OH is in receipt of a UK state pension and although I am not yet eligible for a state pension I will receive free basic medical care in Spain, as her dependant, as will she. This will happen provided that we both become residents and complete all the necessary paperwork.
> 
> I am still not sure though where I get my EHIC renewed, do I just renew it online as if I were still resident in UK?
> 
> If we go on holiday to say Portugal or Italy we would use our EHIC to get emergency medical treatment as an equivalant to our Spanish healthcare, yes?


You have pretty much got it.

When we first came the EHIC was issued by DWP. After we got our residence it was issued by Spain, then last May/June it was issued by DWP again. It will cover us in other EU countries but what happens when we go to UK for a holiday/visit? I guess we apply to any Dr in the area where we are temporarily located in UK to be treated as a temporary resident.


----------



## xabiaxica

stevesainty said:


> Hi all
> 
> After having ploughed through the whole of this thread I am a little clearer about this EHIC question. Here are a few bullit points of my understanding. Can anyone confirm them or put me right if they are wrong please?
> 
> 
> EHIC cards are issued so that you can get free or reduced price emergency medical treatment whils travelling in most of Europe
> They used to be issued by the country of residence as a reciprocal arrangement that you are entitled to medical care in that country
> As a UK citizen in receipt of a state pension you now apply for a renewal upon expiry to DWP Newcastle UK and not Spain
> 
> My OH is in receipt of a UK state pension and although I am not yet eligible for a state pension I will receive free basic medical care in Spain, as her dependant, as will she. This will happen provided that we both become residents and complete all the necessary paperwork.
> 
> I am still not sure though where I get my EHIC renewed, do I just renew it online as if I were still resident in UK?
> 
> If we go on holiday to say Portugal or Italy we would use our EHIC to get emergency medical treatment as an equivalant to our Spanish healthcare, yes?


pretty much

*BUT* as your wife gets the UK state pension, she is entitled to* FULL* state medical care in Spain, as are you as her dependent


----------



## donz

I have heard the EHIC is about the be phased out and it will be the S1 to rely on....


----------



## xabiaxica

donz said:


> I have heard the EHIC is about the be phased out and it will be the S1 to rely on....




but the EHIC is the tourist healthcard & the S1 is for living abroad


where did you hear that?


----------



## Alcalaina

baldilocks said:


> You have pretty much got it.
> 
> When we first came the EHIC was issued by DWP. After we got our residence it was issued by Spain, then last May/June it was issued by DWP again. It will cover us in other EU countries but what happens when we go to UK for a holiday/visit? I guess we apply to any Dr in the area where we are temporarily located in UK to be treated as a temporary resident.


Looks like we don't need to worry about having an EHIC or health insurance to visit the UK: 



> You and your dependants are entitled to free NHS hospital treatment if your need for it arose during your visit to the UK. A medical opinion may be needed in order to decide if treatment should be provided free of charge. *You have the right to free NHS hospital treatment if*:-
> 
> 
> you are a national of an European Economic Area (EEA) country, living in an EEA state or Switzerland, or a refugee or stateless person living in an EEA state or Switzerland, or you are a non-EEA national who lives in an EU state and pays national insurance contributions there
> you normally live abroad, and are receiving a UK state pension, and have lived in the UK in the past for at least ten years
> *you have lived in the UK for at least ten years in the past, but now live in an EEA state, or in a non-EEA state with which the UK has a reciprocal agreement*
> NHS charges for people from abroad


----------



## Brangus

Please take a moment to watch this, which I came across while searching for info about the EHIC:


----------



## xabiaxica

Brangus said:


> Please take a moment to watch this, which I came across while searching for info about the EHIC:
> YouTube - ‪Verano caliente con la tarjeta sanitaria Europea.‬‏


oops!!!


----------



## xabiaxica

*Don't forget your card!!*

I'm resurrecting this because we have a discussion running on a local fb group

a local woman has this afternoon posted that she took her son (who is visiting her on holiday) to the ambulatorio because he needs stitches

they refused to deal with him because he doesn't have his EHIC card with him

there have been two more reports of pretty much the same thing happening in the past couple of days - although both other cases were seen & treated - but at a cost of more than 100€ each time, again they didn't have their EHIC cards

one patient was a 2 year old............

so they really _are_ cracking down on this, at least in my town


----------



## agua642

Yep I read that also on the FB group! Incredible to think they are refusing kids! didn't think it was allowed...


----------



## gus-lopez

agua642 said:


> Yep I read that also on the FB group! Incredible to think they are refusing kids! didn't think it was allowed...



It isn't & is not legal .


----------



## .JD

I'm here with 4 children and totally forgot about the E111. Is it possible to get it from here?

John


----------



## snikpoh

.JD said:


> I'm here with 4 children and totally forgot about the E111. Is it possible to get it from here?
> 
> John


The E111 went out about 6 or 7 years ago - doesn't exist any more!


The new EHIC (Emergency Health Insurance Card)would only be available to you in UK and (ISTR) has to be sent to a UK address.


----------



## jojo

.JD said:


> I'm here with 4 children and totally forgot about the E111. Is it possible to get it from here?
> 
> John


My "blondeness" is about to show, but if you are paying your taxes/NI in the UK, can you fill out an S1 form and then claim reciprocal healthcare that way??????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> My "blondeness" is about to show, but if you are paying your taxes/NI in the UK, can you fill out an S1 form and then claim reciprocal healthcare that way??????
> 
> Jo xxx


yes, if .JD is living here he can't use the EHIC anyway, so would have to apply for the S1 - _can _be sent to a Spanish address


----------



## xabiaxica

snikpoh said:


> The E111 went out about 6 or 7 years ago - doesn't exist any more!
> 
> 
> The new EHIC (Emergency Health Insurance Card)would only be available to you in UK and (ISTR) has to be sent to a UK address.


yes I'm pretty sure you're right

when I applied online for my dad's when he was coming over it had to be sent to him in the UK


however - UK pensioners in Spain have to get theirs from the UK, so maybe there's a special arrangement there


----------



## .JD

snikpoh said:


> The E111 went out about 6 or 7 years ago - doesn't exist any more!
> 
> The new EHIC (Emergency Health Insurance Card)would only be available to you in UK and (ISTR) has to be sent to a UK address.


Thank you, I will apply for it online today, I'm back in the UK in a few weeks so will collect them then...


----------



## xabiaxica

.JD said:


> Thank you, I will apply for it online today, I'm back in the UK in a few weeks so will collect them then...


but why - if you're planning to live in Spain?

because you can't use them except on your holidays


you need to apply for the S1 from the DWP in Newcastle


----------



## .JD

xabiachica said:


> but why - if you're planning to live in Spain?
> 
> because you can't use them except on your holidays


I didn't know that, I don't think we hand anything other than the old E111 last time we lived here (opps). 

But then I remember visiting the hospital In Estacion De Cartama with my cousin who was visiting us. She had stitches to her arm and they never asked for a card or payment - I guess things have really changed and all departments must now be held to account. I remember thinking at the time, how do they get paid for this?



xabiachica said:


> you need to apply for the S1 from the DWP in Newcastle


Thank you for this, another piece of valuable information! I'm really pleased I joined this forum


----------



## xabiaxica

.JD said:


> I didn't know that, I don't think we hand anything other than the old E111 last time we lived here (opps).
> 
> But then I remember visiting the hospital In Estacion De Cartama with my cousin who was visiting us. She had stitches to her arm and they never asked for a card or payment - I guess things have really changed and all departments must now be held to account. I remember thinking at the time, how do they get paid for this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this, another piece of valuable information! I'm really pleased I joined this forum


yes - I know lots of people who did the same (& some who somehow still manage to)

the EHIC is valid for 2 years - but is for emergency treatment on holiday only

some people are now reporting that even when they are here legitimately on holiday - for instance they have a holiday home here & come out for lots of short breaks - they have been questioned & even refused if they appear to be using the card too frequently

eg. you are here in January for a short break & get an ear infection - doctors & antibiotics

you come again in February & twist your ankle - hospital visit - maybe x ray & bandages

then in April you're here again & pick up a chest infection - doctor & antibiotics again

according to the computer you have used the health system 3 times spread over 4 months - if you're here 4 months then you are no longer a holidaymaker, you are 'resident' & can't use the EHIC card..................

which is why we always advise frequent visitors to keep some sort of proof of travel in & out


----------



## snikpoh

xabiachica said:


> yes - I know lots of people who did the same (& some who somehow still manage to)
> 
> the EHIC is valid for 2 years - but is for emergency treatment on holiday only
> 
> ...


Actually, it's a lot longer than that. We've been here 6 years now and ours are still in date (just checked, they expire November 2013).

We don't use them, just keep them handy in case :eyebrows:


----------



## xabiaxica

snikpoh said:


> Actually, it's a lot longer than that. We've been here 6 years now and ours are still in date (just checked, they expire November 2013).
> 
> We don't use them, just keep them handy in case :eyebrows:


wow - I didn't realise that..maybe it was the E111's then :confused2:


that _is_ a long time!


----------



## baldilocks

How about another complication.

When we moved to Spain at the end of 2008 / beginning 2009, we came armed with our E111s and duly registered with the Spanish Health Service. Wr were initially issued with EHICs by Spain but, shortly after, these were replaced by EHICs from UK.

Since we are possibly going to Portugal for our holiday next year, I started checking that we had everything we would need (Yes, I know it is NEXT year but I like to forward plan) and to our dismay, we find that SWMBO's EHIC expired in 2010 whereas mine that was issued at the same time doesn't expire until April 2015. I went to the EHIC website suggested earlier and it informs me that we can't apply for a renewal because we don't live in UK.

I have e-mailed Newcastle (TVP International) - will let you know the outcome.


----------



## snikpoh

baldilocks said:


> How about another complication.
> 
> When we moved to Spain at the end of 2008 / beginning 2009, we came armed with our E111s and duly registered with the Spanish Health Service. Wr were initially issued with EHICs by Spain but, shortly after, these were replaced by EHICs from UK.
> 
> Since we are possibly going to Portugal for our holiday next year, I started checking that we had everything we would need (Yes, I know it is NEXT year but I like to forward plan) and to our dismay, we find that SWMBO's EHIC expired in 2010 whereas mine that was issued at the same time doesn't expire until April 2015. I went to the EHIC website suggested earlier and it informs me that we can't apply for a renewal because we don't live in UK.
> 
> I have e-mailed Newcastle (TVP International) - will let you know the outcome.


Are you a pensioner? If so, then DWP in UK SHOULD issue you with a new one.

If you are legally working here, then Spain will issue you with the equivalent (TSE).

If you are not yet a pensioner and not working here, then you MUST get private health cover.


----------



## MataMata

.JD said:


> I'm here with 4 children and totally forgot about the E111.


Sorry but once in a while a post pops up which makes you slump back and just sigh in despair.


----------



## agua642

Saying that! If u r unemployed in Spain BUT have paid into the Spanish system surely u are entitled to EHIC SPANISH equivalent ?


----------



## snikpoh

agua642 said:


> Saying that! If u r unemployed in Spain BUT have paid into the Spanish system surely u are entitled to EHIC SPANISH equivalent ?


Which is what I said in post #199 (it's TSE by the way).


----------



## agua642

Hi Snikpoh 

I read your previous post and it says: If you are legally working here, then Spain will issue you with the equivalent (TSE).

If you are not yet a pensioner and not working here, then you MUST get private health cover.
Which doesn't answer my Q.


----------



## xabiaxica

agua642 said:


> Hi Snikpoh
> 
> I read your previous post and it says: If you are legally working here, then Spain will issue you with the equivalent (TSE).
> 
> If you are not yet a pensioner and not working here, then you MUST get private health cover.
> Which doesn't answer my Q.


was it a question??

if you are entitled to a _tarjeta sanitaria or SIP_ then yes, you'd be able to get a TSE


----------



## gus-lopez

xabiachica said:


> was it a question??
> 
> if you are entitled to a _tarjeta sanitaria or SIP_ then yes, you'd be able to get a TSE


Which is the case if you are working or a pensioner. Unfortunately you'll have to go & argue the toss in the SEPE/INEM, whatever they're called now , office. if you are anything else They seem to think that if you are unemployed or extranjero titular sin recursos, both with legal tarjeta sanitarias that you are not entitled to a TSE as you aren't paying in & you have no right to want a card !! 
Thick *******s , even the spaniards wanting to go abroad looking for work abuse them . It is like getting blood out of a stone. You wouldn't mind but when it has been proved to them & they accept it they don't even apologise for not knowing their job/the laws etc.


----------



## xabiaxica

gus-lopez said:


> Which is the case if you are working or a pensioner. Unfortunately you'll have to go & argue the toss in the SEPE/INEM, whatever they're called now , office. if you are anything else They seem to think that if you are unemployed or extranjero titular sin recursos, both with legal tarjeta sanitarias that you are not entitled to a TSE as you aren't paying in & you have no right to want a card !!
> Thick *******s , even the spaniards wanting to go abroad looking for work abuse them . It is like getting blood out of a stone. You wouldn't mind but when it has been proved to them & they accept it they don't even apologise for not knowing their job/the laws etc.


yes exactly - if you don't fit the 'basic obvious' profile then you have to argue your case - for just about everything


----------



## snikpoh

gus-lopez said:


> Which is the case if you are working or a pensioner. Unfortunately you'll have to go & argue the toss in the SEPE/INEM, whatever they're called now , office. if you are anything else They seem to think that if you are unemployed or extranjero titular sin recursos, both with legal tarjeta sanitarias that you are not entitled to a TSE as you aren't paying in & you have no right to want a card !!
> Thick *******s , even the spaniards wanting to go abroad looking for work abuse them . It is like getting blood out of a stone. You wouldn't mind but when it has been proved to them & they accept it they don't even apologise for not knowing their job/the laws etc.



Oh dear, now I'm confused.


If you are working in Spain, legally, then your SS payments will allow you to apply for a TSE (EHIC equivalent)
If you are a UK pensioner living in Spain, then you can NOT get a TSE but have to apply to UK for an EHIC

Why the rant Gus? You can argue all you like but the rules are simple - if you've paid in or are still paying in, then you can get a TSE. If you are anything else, then you can't!

Are you perhaps saying that if you have a SIP card on the basis that you have insufficient income, then you are still entitled to a TSE?????


----------



## xabiaxica

snikpoh said:


> Oh dear, now I'm confused.
> 
> 
> If you are working in Spain, legally, then your SS payments will allow you to apply for a TSE (EHIC equivalent)
> If you are a UK pensioner living in Spain, then you can NOT get a TSE but have to apply to UK for an EHIC
> 
> Why the rant Gus? You can argue all you like but the rules are simple - if you've paid in or are still paying in, then you can get a TSE. If you are anything else, then you can't!


you are correct - but so is gus


if you are unemployed or sin recursos & have a valid tarjeta - if you've managed to persuade 'them' to give you one in the first place - then you can get a TSE


----------



## gus-lopez

xabiachica said:


> you are correct - but so is gus
> 
> 
> if you are unemployed or sin recursos & have a valid tarjeta - if you've managed to persuade 'them' to give you one in the first place - then you can get a TSE


Under the new rules from September 1st all Spaniards will be entitled to healthcare including those that previously were not. I.e those who had exhausted all benefits + the additional period & did not have any family ,etc, to 'piggy back' off of. 

Also all legal registered foreigners that are under retiring age with no income ,or income below the minimum ,no pension / benefits,are also entitled to full healthcare as is anyone with income below the minimum. 

The above is nothing to do with the new rules on aquiring residency as the above have full entitlement. The residency requirements are being tightened up to prevent (theoretically) people being able to gain residency,& access to healthcare , without being able to support themselves. 

Anyone with a tarjeta sanitaria is entitled to a TSE. 
In our local office they were trying to tell spaniards wanting one to go abroad looking for work that they were not entitled to one. What is so annoying is that even when they have it proved to them that they are , & they then issue said TSE, they then proceed to tell the next person that they are not entitled. In reality they should just be flogged & driven out into the street . Fortunately most young Spaniards, unlike their parents/grandparents, will not accept the funcionarios word as true & most have already done their homework & know their entitlements.
What do these people get out of telling there fellow Lorquinos lies, or incorrect info, due to there own incompetence in not knowing the law ? :confused2: As I point out to them if I know what the law is & can find out how it relates legally with EU rules & I'm not being paid, then I don't expect to have to educate highly paid funcionarios.
Unfortunately ,much to my wife's annoyance, if I see/hear it then I can't let it pass & will butt in. 
The useless ones in the office don't like me .:rofl:


----------



## xabiaxica

gus-lopez said:


> Under the new rules from September 1st all Spaniards will be entitled to healthcare including those that previously were not. I.e those who had exhausted all benefits + the additional period & did not have any family ,etc, to 'piggy back' off of.
> 
> *Also all legal registered foreigners that are under retiring age with no income ,or income below the minimum ,no pension / benefits,are also entitled to full healthcare as is anyone with income below the minimum. *
> 
> The above is nothing to do with the new rules on aquiring residency as the above have full entitlement. The residency requirements are being tightened up to prevent (theoretically) people being able to gain residency,& access to healthcare , without being able to support themselves.
> 
> Anyone with a tarjeta sanitaria is entitled to a TSE.
> In our local office they were trying to tell spaniards wanting one to go abroad looking for work that they were not entitled to one. What is so annoying is that even when they have it proved to them that they are , & they then issue said TSE, they then proceed to tell the next person that they are not entitled. In reality they should just be flogged & driven out into the street . Fortunately most young Spaniards, unlike their parents/grandparents, will not accept the funcionarios word as true & most have already done their homework & know their entitlements.
> What do these people get out of telling there fellow Lorquinos lies, or incorrect info, due to there own incompetence in not knowing the law ? :confused2: As I point out to them if I know what the law is & can find out how it relates legally with EU rules & I'm not being paid, then I don't expect to have to educate highly paid funcionarios.
> Unfortunately ,much to my wife's annoyance, if I see/hear it then I can't let it pass & will butt in.
> The useless ones in the office don't like me .:rofl:


I can't wait to see the first one in our area pull it off - even though we all know (& the school will back you up ) that ALL resident kids are entitled to free healthcare regardless - you'll not get any treatment unless you have SIPs for them - & you'll not get a SIP unless you're paying into the system


----------



## snikpoh

xabiachica said:


> I can't wait to see the first one in our area pull it off - even though we all know (& the school will back you up ) that ALL resident kids are entitled to free healthcare regardless - you'll not get any treatment unless you have SIPs for them - & you'll not get a SIP unless you're paying into the system



Gus is absolutely correct - we recently helped an expat family in exactly this situation.

They had been here for a number of years and had exhausted their S1 (2 years ish). They were below minimum wage and could not find work.

We took them to the social worker at the main health centre and after a lot of effort, they have all been given SIP cards for 3 years. They then need to verify that their income and general position hasn't altered and they will be renewed again for another 3 years.


Basically, if that's what the Spanish can get, then so can expats - you just have to fight for it and know your rights!


----------



## xabiaxica

snikpoh said:


> Gus is absolutely correct - we recently helped an expat family in exactly this situation.
> 
> They had been here for a number of years and had exhausted their S1 (2 years ish). They were below minimum wage and could not find work.
> 
> We took them to the social worker at the main health centre and after a lot of effort, they have all been given SIP cards for 3 years. They then need to verify that their income and general position hasn't altered and they will be renewed again for another 3 years.
> 
> 
> Basically, if that's what the Spanish can get, then so can expats - you just have to fight for it and know your rights!


is this just for 'permanent' residents - those who have been registered as resident for 5 years or more - or for all residents?

how did they prove their residency?


----------



## gus-lopez

xabiachica said:


> is this just for 'permanent' residents - those who have been registered as resident for 5 years or more - or for all residents?
> 
> how did they prove their residency?


If you have already registered then you are exactly the same as a spaniard. 

If you had the original 'tarjeta' ( like xtreme ) but haven't renewed you can go & renew with no problems & get the 'permanent' registration certificate. ( This is automatic & issued on the spot & they cannot ask you to provide any additional information nor ask any additional questions. )

If you have the 'permanent registration ' cert . already then you just have to go & fill in the form at the INEM/SEPE office ' Solicitud de reconocimiento del derecho a la asistencia sanitaria de la seguridad social.'


If you have none of the above then you have to comply with the new requirements for registering.

The offices here know correctly who is entitled but they do not attempt to inform anyone but expect you to know. Then they'll give you the form & register you after you've filled it in.


----------

